# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Yum or yuck

## Sagan

Cottage cheese...

----------


## peace

Yum and yuk, mainly yuk.

warm beer

----------


## Otherside

Yuk, yuk, yuk, yuk, just...yuk.

Mushy Peas

----------


## Antidote

Yuk. 
Tofu.

----------


## peace

Taste like plasticine so that's a yuk.

Vegetarian meat balls.

----------


## Otherside

Aren't even meatballs (I mean, how can you say something has meat in it when it doesn't? I mean, "Vegetarian Meatballs"??? That makes no sense...

So yuck.

Snails.

----------


## peace

Yucky yuk yuk yuk 

Deep Fried Mars Bar

----------


## Antidote

Yum.
Onion rings.

----------


## peace

Yum

Mississippi mud cake

----------


## Antidote

I've never had a Mississippi mud cake, but if it's anything like chocolate mud cake it's yum. 
Avocados.

----------


## Member11

Yum.

Pasta

----------


## Sagan

Yum.

Deviled Eggs.

----------


## peace

yum

Bacon and eggs

----------


## Antidote

Yuk.
Potato salad.

----------


## Sparrow

Yum if mustard

Boiled crawfish  ::):

----------


## peace

Never had it  :shrug: 

Croissant

----------


## meeps

yum

cottage cheese

----------


## Sagan

Yum. 

*Mac & Cheese.*

----------


## Sparrow

YUM

Pistachio's

----------


## peace

Yum and yuk

Cashews

----------


## Meadowlark

Yum

Candy cigarettes

----------


## peace

yuk

Vodka cruiser

----------


## Sagan

Yum if drunk 

Crustaceans

----------


## peace

Yum if someone prepares them for me.

Chocolate crackles

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Mulled Wine

----------


## Space Jam

yuck

pineapple and ham pizza?

----------


## Otherside

Yuck

Mussels

----------


## peace

Yuk

Scrambled egg on toast

----------


## Sagan

Yum

Dill pickles

----------


## Otherside

Yuk

Marmite

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yuck

Olives

----------


## Sagan

Black or green?  Green yum, black eh ok.

Hummus

----------


## Chantellabella

Cough! Cough! Yuk!!!

Liver

----------


## L

I like the taste but not the texture 

So yumuck??

Mint chocolate

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yuck! Lose the mint, keep the chocolate  :;): 

Pea soup

----------


## L

Meh

Orange Chocolate

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yum! I like most combinations of chocolate + fruits

Sushi

----------


## Misssy

Yum,  (I am unable to press the space bar and create a space).....yum LIVER!!! I do like it, and yum pea soup I also like that, and yum eggs on toast, and yum chocolate mints, and yum pineapple and ham pizza, and yum olives, and yum I like lots of stuff

----------


## Misssy

Yuck-- Spaghettios and anything chef boy-r-d.....yuck mcdonalds and Wendy's and taco time and jack in the box and burger king....yuck-o rama

----------


## L

you killed the thread missy

----------


## Chantellabella

Clear!!!! Pump! Pump!!!

Shock!

I hear a pulse.....



I think we can revive it................


Yum or Yuck?

Spinach

----------


## life

otherside i love mushy peas = yum, all cheese tastes like cardboard to me so i can take or leave it = yum +yuk

----------


## Kirsebaer

Spinach = yum!

Roquefort Cheese

----------


## Kirsebaer

Looks like I killed this thread  ::

----------


## Sagan

Never had Roquefort Cheese so I can't say. How about Pepper Jack cheese?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Never tried that one, sorry!  :Tongue: 

Fruit salad

----------


## Sagan

Yum.

Crustaceans....Crab, lobster etc.

----------


## peace

Yum

Chocolate praline

----------


## billius

Only if its dark, belachan

----------


## Chantellabella

Never tasted it, but I just looked it up and that would be a yuck for me. I love shrimp, but in it's natural form. When I looked at that it reminded me of the old Monty Python fish in a blender bit.

Yum or yuck? 

Crawfish

----------


## FunkyMonkey

YUK (probably never tried them)  :Tongue: 

Brocolli Yum or yuck?  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Yum when cooked, yuk raw.

Dill pickles

----------


## peace

Yum

Lamb fillet

----------


## Chantellabella

yum

corn on the cob

----------


## peace

Yum

Seafood chowder

----------


## Sagan

Yuck (not a big fan of seafood.)

Horse radish

----------


## Chantellabella

Yuk! Too many hooves.

Squid

----------


## Sagan

Yuk!


Wasabi

----------


## FunkyMonkey

YUKKKK never tried it (but never will)  ::D:  

Sausage and egg mcmuffin from mcdonalds! \(^_^)/
tumblr_lr3xczRITK1qjskpl.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

Conflicted

Ok Yuk! (The conflicting part is I am presently boycotting them because they tried to kill me with a fish sandwich last winter, but sometimes if that's all you have on a highway, then it's ok)

brussel sprouts

----------


## Sagan

Ehh Yuck.

Kraft Mac & Cheese. With hot sauce.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Yuck. Hot sauce is awesome, but Kraft Mac & Cheese is disgusting.

Gyro.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yum.

Liver and onions

----------


## Sagan

Sorry Yuck.

In n Out burgers

----------


## peace

Yuck

Chocolate thickshake

----------


## Otherside

Yum

tomato juice

----------


## L

EEEEEwwwwwwwwwww

sweetcorn

----------


## peace

Yum

Cheeseburger

----------


## Sagan

That depends on soo many factors. But in general, Yum!!

Tuna sandwich?

----------


## Skippy

Yum! 

Sushi?

----------


## Sagan

With Wasabi, Yum!

Chocolate chip mint ice cream.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yuck!

Lime jello.  ::):

----------


## James

Yum.....spaghettios

----------


## Sagan

Yum. Yes at my age I still eat them.

Green bean casserole

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yum!

Avocado smoothie?

----------


## Keddy

Um... Sounds like it may be good but I generally don't like avocado, so half-yuck I guess.
Omelet with American cheese and red peppers?

----------


## Chloe

Yuck 

Thia red curry (very very spicy as in runny nose spicy) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yuck! I like spicy but not runny nose spicy

Broccoli?

----------


## Chloe

If it's steamed with a lemon and Tyne sauce beautiful then


Ummm hot chocolate with whipped cream ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yum for sure!

Instant noodles?

----------


## Chloe

Yuck yuck yuck 
This is one I think I know the answer to but it's delicious so I recommend you try it before you say no. Peanut butter (smooth) and a slice of Apple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lizard

Love apples and peanut butter.   ::): 

How about peanut butter in a jalapeno pepper?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yuck.. I don't like jalapenos  ::s: 

Rice pudding?

----------


## peace

Yum

Black Pudding?

----------


## Chloe

Yuck yuck yuck 

Cup of soup state the flavour you like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kirsebaer

You mean instant soup? Yuck.

Guacamole and chips?

----------


## Chantellabella

Yum

Chicken fried steak

----------


## Rawr

> Yum
> 
> Chicken fried steak



Yum!

Sesame Chicken?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Chicken anything is a winner for me so definitely YUM.

Mushrooms

----------


## GunnyHighway

Yuck. (Cooked in soup or pizza is acceptable though)

Onion soup.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yuck. Not a fan of onions  ::s: 

Kebab rolls?

----------


## Rawr

Yuck. 

3 Cheese Stuffed Crust Pizza?  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

I've never had stuffed crust pizza before. But shit, not just cheese. Three cheeses. In. Pizza. Yum.

Mac and cheese with ketchup?

----------


## Keddy

Delicious! LOL I thought I was the only one who did that! (I also put ketchup on potato chips, steak, and fried chicken)

Fast food?

----------


## Lizard

Good sometimes...slow food is much tastier though.

Escargots

----------


## Sagan

Yuk

Sushi

----------


## Chloe

Yummy yum yum (with the seaweed taken off though) 

Bacon sandwiches with brown sauce  ::): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yuck, too fat  ::s: 

Cinnamon-Sugar Pretzels?

----------


## Rawr

> Yuck, too fat 
> 
> Cinnamon-Sugar Pretzels?



oooooo YUM!

Arby's Roast Beef Sandwich?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Never tried it but sounds yum!

Deep-fried Mars bar

----------


## Rawr

Yuck. Might be too much for me since I'm a Diabetic.

Chilly Cheese Fries?

----------


## Chloe

Eww never tried it but don't want to 

Fish and chips (how British of me I know) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kesky

> Eww never tried it but don't want to 
> 
> Fish and chips (how British of me I know) 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




yum..and yum but I can't eat them because of my stomach  ::(: 

Swedish Pancakes

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum!

Peach crepes. (My answer is yuck for this one- sounds good but tried it once, and never again).

----------


## L

Never had but sounds yum

Garlic bread?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yum but the aftertaste is awful

dark chocolate?

----------


## L

yum if it is mint

frozen yoghurt

----------


## Keddy

I love frozen yogurt! But really shouldn't bother because I'm on a diet >.>
Banana bread?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum!

Peanut butter and bacon sandwiches.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yuck

Marmite

----------


## peace

Yuck

Iced donut

----------


## Kirsebaer

yum!

Veggie Burgers

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum!! Very yum.

Salisbury steak.

----------


## Sagan

Yum as long as it's not processed.

*Banana Bread*?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum.

Pecan pie.

----------


## Sagan

Yum!

*Duck?* (never had)

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yum

Muesli

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Never had, but I think yum. (And duck is delicious).

McDonalds chicken nuggets.

----------


## SmileyFace

Yuck.

Chic-fil-a's spicy chicken sandwich

----------


## Keddy

Probably terrible for me but sounds delicious :d
Ginger teriyaki salmon? (Had it for dinner tonight)

----------


## SmileyFace

Never had it, but it sounds yuck to me  ::(:  lol

popcorn shrimp

----------


## peace

Yumish

Veal

----------


## L

never has

popcorn

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Sometimes yum. I'm not a big fan no matter how it's prepared (caramel-covered, butter and salt, plain. etc.), but it's not yuck by any means.

Miso soup with tofu.

----------


## L

never had
Madeira cake and ice cream?

----------


## Chantellabella

Never had Madeira cake, but I've never turned any kind of cake and ice cream down..............so yum


boiled crabs

----------


## Keddy

Yum. Being from Boston, I'm a pretty serious seafood fan, LOL. The crab cakes here are bomb  :;): 
Apple pie parfait?

----------


## Chantellabella

Yum again................you're making me crave sweets people! I'm on a diet!!

Raw broccali

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yuck. I like it cooked

Carrot cake

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yum! I tried some for the first time a short while ago. So good. Don't let the carrot part scare you away.  ::D: 

Hmmm...clams?

----------


## Rawr

Yuck  ::s: 

Hush Puppies?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I don't know what they are. I think they're an American dish... I've never seen them in Canada. Most American food is rather tasty though so I'll say "yum".

Deep fried ice cream (basically, a fried shell with ice cream inside... I work at a city fair thing every summer so I see all kinds of artery cloggers).

----------


## Keddy

^That sounds freakin delicious. Never tried it but I'll have to go with "yum." I'm pretty sure most of what I like to eat could clog my arteries, LOL.
Bacon cheeseburger. Doesn't matter if it's fast food or from a restaurant, just any bacon cheeseburger. Now I want one  :Tongue:

----------


## Rawr

YUM! 

Texas Toast

----------


## Jazz

never had texas toast, but from google images looks good =)

Tacos de Carne Asada (mexican steak tacos), the works =p

----------


## DaisyMaesy

Yum

Tomato soup?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum!

Barbeque chicken.

----------


## Kesky

yum!! just had it

Almond Roca

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I've never had it before, but after a quick google search...I need to make it ASAP!  ::D: 
http://www.recipegirl.com/2011/12/12/almond-roca-2/

Meringue (i.e. on a pie)?

----------


## Kirsebaer

yum!

liver pÃ¢tÃ©?

----------


## Member11

yuck  :: 

Ice cream?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yum! 

Spinach?

----------


## Member11

By itself? Yuck. But when it is used in cooking, it's okay.

Fish and chips?

----------


## 1

Okay..SÃ¬chuān huÃ¡ngmÃ¨n mÃ¡n(Sichuan Stewed Eel)?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Have never tried it but will go for Yuck  :O_O: 

Corn/maize?

----------


## Rawr

Yum. 

Deviled Eggs?

----------


## Chantellabella

Yum.

Buttered squash

----------


## L

What is that? I'm pretty much sure iv never had

Cake and ice cream together

----------


## Sagan

Yum!

Mushrooms?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yum! I love mushrooms.

Sushi

----------


## Sagan

Yes! Gotta have my some Wasabi with it. Double yum!

Crab or Lobster?

----------


## Kirsebaer

yum for crab!

Green beans?

----------


## Otherside

YUM!

Sardines?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Fish=yuck.

Rabbit?

----------


## Chloe

Bunny rabbit - aww no poor bunny yuck

Cows milk ?

----------


## Kirsebaer

yum

Pickles?

----------


## Bucko

Sewer water?

----------


## Otherside

Eww...yuck.

Seaweed?

----------


## Monotony

Ugh

Pineapple Juice Soaked Pizza?

----------


## Otherside

> Ugh
> 
> Pineapple Juice Soaked Pizza?



Eeeww 

Pomegranate juice?

----------


## Kirsebaer

yum!

goat cheese?

----------


## emorin613

Yuck  ::(: 

Bread with molasses, butter and peanut butter

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Wow that's a whole lot of things on just bread. But yuck. I don't even like regular toast with butter.

Sour cream. By itself (or with tortillas).

----------


## Sagan

I sometimes when Lazy just dip my finger in sour cream and eat it up. So YUM I even put it on hot dogs. Kinda like putting Sriracha, or other hot sauce on everything.

horseradish?

----------


## Sagan

Yum on certain foods. Like hot dogs and what have you.

Guacamole?

----------


## fetisha

yum

pickle juice?

----------


## Otherside

Yuck.

Spam?

----------


## Sagan

Yuck. Although Cindy would probably say otherwise..  :Tongue: 

Artichoke?

----------


## L

Never had

Chilli nachos

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Yum yum gimme some.

Grilled cheese _with_ tomato soup.

----------


## L

lol I don't eat cheese or tomatoes

mint hot chocolate with baileys

----------


## Otherside

> Yuck. Although Cindy would probably say otherwise.. 
> 
> Artichoke?



I'll admit.I've never actually tried spam. Might have to grab a tin to see what it tastes like. 




> lol I don't eat cheese or tomatoes
> 
> mint hot chocolate with baileys



Oh my god that sounds so nice yum definitely yum. 

Boiled red cabbage

----------


## L

Red caddage....What is that?????

Bacan and cabbage

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I mean, bacon makes everything taste good and I like cabbage as well...so I say yum!

Every time I think of something to post in this thread I immediately forget it >.<. 

Oh, right: Boiled eggs?

----------


## Kirsebaer

yum!

porc ribs?

----------


## Sagan

Yum!

Pickled Asparagus?

----------


## 1

Negative..Water with extra mold?

----------


## Sagan

NO mold wha.. ermm no.

Pizza with mushrooms?

----------


## Kirsebaer

YUM! love it!

White wine?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Seaweed Salad?

----------


## L

EEEEEeeeeeeewwwwwww.........

pineapple juice

----------


## Member11

Yuck...

Bacon and cheese hot dog?

----------


## Otherside

YUM

Pineapple on pizza

----------


## L

Eeeeeeewwwwww.....Pineapple should be eaten only on it's own

raw carrots

----------


## Otherside

> Eeeeeeewwwwww.....Pineapple should be eaten only on it's own
> 
> raw carrots



Thank you! Someone who can see that pineapple doesn't go with tomato sauce.

And eeeww, I hate carrots.

Porridge.

----------


## 1

Negative..Onion and apple sandwich?

----------


## Otherside

Eww no.

Cheese that you left on the counter for a week.

----------


## L

Ewwww cheese full stop

Home made mushroom soup

----------


## 1

Negative..Carrot juice?

----------


## L

Never had....doesn't sound appealing

Cucumber

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yum!

Pistachio ice cream?

----------


## 1

Negative,Seaweed Salad?

----------


## Sagan

Yuk

Sloppy Joes?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Caviar?

----------


## Member11

Yuck...

Pasta?

----------


## 1

Yum
Water?

----------


## Sagan

:Fish: 

*bhut jolokia?*

----------


## Member11

No way, don't like spicy food, even mild stuff  :: 

Cookies?

----------


## 1

Yum,Celery Sticks?

----------


## Member11

Yuck

Mushrooms?

----------


## 1

Yum..Orange Juice?

----------


## Member11

Yum

Bacon?

----------


## 1

Yum..Broccoli?

----------


## Member11

Yum

Apples?

----------


## 1

Yum..Almond Milk?

----------


## Member11

Yuck

Oreo?

----------


## 1

Yum..Fruit Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yum

Pasta?

----------


## 1

Yum,Cabbage?

----------


## Member11

Yum

Meat pie?

----------


## 1

Yum..Green Tea?

----------


## Antidote

Yuk
Jelly / Jello

----------


## Member11

Yum

Coffee?

----------


## 1

Hm Never tried it..
Milkshake?

----------


## Member11

Yum

Banana?

----------


## 1

Yum,Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yuck

Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum,Tuna?

----------


## Member11

Yuck

Meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yum
Coffee?

----------


## Member11

Yuck

Fish and chips?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Crackers?

----------


## Member11

Yum

Peanut butter?

----------


## 1

Yum..Oranges?

----------


## Member11

Yum

Watermelon?

----------


## 1

Yum,Oatmeal?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Tea?

----------


## 1

Yum! Crackers with tomato sauce?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Tacos?

----------


## 1

Yum..Canned Salmon?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Peanut butter and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Chocolate Milk?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum..Diet Coke?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pepsi?

----------


## 1

Yum..Almonds?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Burger?

----------


## 1

Yum! Iceberg Lettuce?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Avocado?

----------


## 1

Yum..Trout??

----------


## Member11

Yuck... BBQ sauce?

----------


## 1

Yumm..Broccoli?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon and Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum! Sardines?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Stuffed crust pizza?

----------


## 1

Yum!!
Peas?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Corn?

----------


## 1

Yum
Olives?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Apples?

----------


## 1

Yum..Beans?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Oranges?

----------


## 1

Yum!
Raisins?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Banana?

----------


## 1

Yum! 
Tomatoes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Candy?

----------


## 1

Yum!
Brown Rice?

----------


## Member11

I don't know, I haven't tried it.

Fried rice?

----------


## 1

Yum!
Shrimp?

----------


## Member11

I don't know, I haven't tried it.

Chinese food?

----------


## Rawr

YUMMMM

Sweet Potatoes?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Potatoes chips?

----------


## 1

Yum!
Oyster?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Potato gems?

----------


## Rawr

Never tried but sounds Yuck. 

Corndogs?

----------


## 1

Yum..Veggie Chips?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Gum?

----------


## 1

It's alright..Pesto?

----------


## Member11

Haven't tried it... Donuts?

----------


## 1

Yum..7Up?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Slushy?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Raisin Bran Cereal?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Beer?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Cereal Bars?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Rice Bubbles cereal?

----------


## 1

Yum! Salmon?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Cod?

----------


## 1

Hm never tried
Lime?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Sausage rolls?

----------


## 1

Yum..Wheat bread?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... BLT?

----------


## 1

Yum! Croutons?

----------


## Member11

I don't know... Garlic bread?

----------


## 1

Yum..Ham?

----------


## Sagan

Yum if not in a can..

Ghost Pepper?

----------


## 1

Yum! Tuna?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Ham and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum..Sweet Potato?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Baked potato?

----------


## 1

Yum! French Fries?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum! Dinner rolls?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Peanuts?

----------


## 1

Yum! Peanut Butter Oatmeal?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Oatmeal?

----------


## 1

Without peanut butter then yuck..Frosted Flakes cereal?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Cookies?

----------


## 1

Yum..Apple Pie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Meat pie?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Pumpkin Pie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chicken pie?

----------


## 1

Yum..Shrimp chips?

----------


## Member11

I don't know... Chocolate muffin?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cottage Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Cheddar cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum..Oranges?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Apples?

----------


## 1

Yum..Pickle Juice?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Banana?

----------


## 1

Yum! Wheat bread?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Grapes?

----------


## 1

Yum..Kiwi?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Ice cream?

----------


## 1

Depends on the flavor..Sour dough bread?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Mars ice cream bars?

----------


## 1

Yum! Turkey sandwich?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... Chicken sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum..Seafood?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Roast chicken?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cheese cubes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Pancakes?

----------


## 1

Yum..Banana Shake?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Watermelon?

----------


## 1

Yum..Peas?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Corn?

----------


## 1

Yum..Jam?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Fried chicken?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Pancakes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Waffles?

----------


## 1

Yum..Mac & Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Popcorn?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cranberry juice?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Orange juice?

----------


## 1

Meh.. Brown rice?

----------


## Otherside

Ehh, I'd eat it. Yum I guess. 

Pomegranate juice. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum..Oatmeal cookies?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Dark chocolate?

----------


## 1

Hmm it's alright..Skittles candy?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Mars bars?

----------


## 1

Yum..Coconut juice?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Over-easy eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum..String Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Egg sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum..Onions?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Peanut butter?

----------


## 1

Yum..Nectarines?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Vegemite?

----------


## 1

Yuck,Vanilla ice cream?

----------


## Member11

Yummy! Ice blocks?

----------


## 1

Yum..Nutri-Grain bars?

----------


## Member11

Haven't tried it yet... Nutri-Grain cereal?

----------


## 1

Yum..String Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Cheese spread?

----------


## 1

Yum..Almonds?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yum

Raisins?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Big Mac?

----------


## 1

Yum..Protein Bar?

----------


## Kirsebaer

yum

mushrooms?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Apple Cider?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Toast?

----------


## 1

Yum,White Rice?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Brown rice?

----------


## 1

Yum,Potatoes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Potato chips?

----------


## 1

Yum! Salmon?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... KFC?

----------


## 1

Yum..Fish & chips?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Cheese pizza?

----------


## 1

Yum! Powdered Doughnuts?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Glazed doughnuts?

----------


## 1

Yum..Brie (Type Of Cheese)?

----------


## Member11

I don't know... Toasted cheese?

----------


## 1

Never tried it..Blueberries?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pan bread?

----------


## 1

Yum..Buttermilk Bread?

----------


## Member11

Never tried it... Toast?

----------


## 1

Yum..Jam?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Hot dog stuffed crust pizza?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Relish?

----------


## Member11

Yum... French onion dip?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Mayonnaise?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Egg and mayonnaise sandwich?

----------


## Kirsebaer

yum!

pea soup?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chicken soup?

----------


## 1

Yum,Ramen Noodles?

----------


## Member11

I don't know... Bacon and eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum..Pineapple Pizza?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Meat-lovers pizza?

----------


## 1

Yum! Coffee?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Tea?

----------


## 1

Yum..Peanut Butter?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Crunchy peanut butter?

----------


## 1

Yum..Oatmeal Cookies?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Peanut butter with cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuck!! 
Orange & Onion sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon and cheese hot dog?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Peppermint patties?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Sausage roll?

----------


## 1

Yum..Asparagus?

----------


## Sagan

Pickled then Yum,

cherries?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cranberries?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Stuffed crust pizza?

----------


## 1

Yum..Turkey Bacon?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... SPAM?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Vienna Sausages?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chinese food?

----------


## 1

Yuck..White Rice?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Ham and cheese buns?

----------


## 1

Yum..Chicken Caesar Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Fish and chips?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Peanuts?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Roast chicken?

----------


## 1

Yum..Banana Muffin?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... McMuffin?

----------


## 1

Yum..Apple Pie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Meat pie?

----------


## 1

Never tried it..Fruit Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Chicken pie?

----------


## 1

Yum..Corn?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Peas?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Sour Cream?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Sour cream and onion chips?

----------


## 1

Ehh They're ok..Pepperjack Cheese?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... BBQ chips?

----------


## 1

Yum..Olives?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Hot dogs?

----------


## 1

Yum..Hot Cocoa?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Sausage?

----------


## 1

Yum..Toasted bread with Jam?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Toasted bread with peanut butter?

----------


## 1

Hmm It's okay
Grilled Cheese Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Pan bread?

----------


## 1

Yum..Oranges?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Apples?

----------


## 1

Yum! Mango Sauce?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... Grapes?

----------


## 1

Yum..Salsa?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... Choc chip cookies?

----------


## 1

Yum..Tofu?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... Jelly?

----------


## 1

Yum..Diet Coke?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Coke?

----------


## 1

Ehh It's alright..Shrimp?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... Fish?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Macaroni Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... LeSnak?

----------


## 1

Never heard of it..Chinese food?

----------


## Member11

Yum... KFC hot and spicy chicken?

----------


## 1

Yum..Mustard?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon?

----------


## 1

Yum..Ketchup?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum..Melon?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Watermelon?

----------


## L

yuck....peanut butter

----------


## Member11

Yum!! Hash browns?

----------


## L

> Yum!! Hash browns?



yummy - fish cakes

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pancakes?

----------


## L

> Yuck... Pancakes?



yum - sweet potatoes

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Mars ice cream bars?

----------


## L

meh...if you gave me one I would eat it but I wouldn't choose it

.....green tea

----------


## 1

Yum..Hot Chocolate?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Black tea?

----------


## L

yuck....eggs, fried

----------


## 1

Yum..Lime flavored Mayonnaise?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Eggs and mayonnaise?

----------


## 1

Yum..BBQ flavored chips?

----------


## Member11

Yum, just brought some!  ::):  Doritos?

----------


## 1

Yum! Chicken covered in Pesto?

----------


## Member11

Never tried it... Corn dog?

----------


## 1

Yum..Peaches?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Tim tams?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Roast Beef?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Roast chicken?

----------


## 1

Yum..Protein Powder?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Nachos?

----------


## 1

Yum..Jalapenos?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Cheese puffs?

----------


## 1

Eh they're alright..Pasta?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Cup noodles?

----------


## 1

Yum..Sweet & Sour Sauce?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Animal crackers?

----------


## 1

Yum..Chicken Teriyaki?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Crackers?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cinnamon Sticks?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Tortilla?

----------


## 1

Yum! Bagel With Cream Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Breakfast sausages?

----------


## 1

Yum..Noodles?

----------


## Member11

Yum... String cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum..Clam Chowder?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Croissant?

----------


## 1

Yum..Pizza Pockets?

----------


## Member11

Yum!! Cheese buns?

----------


## L

sounds awful - rice cakes

----------


## Sagan

Yum

Rice Crispies/Bubbles

----------


## 1

Yum..Apple covered in peanut butter?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Spring roll?

----------


## 1

Yum..Fall Roll?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pretzels?

----------


## 1

Yum..Refried Beans?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Omelet?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Peach Cobbler?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Cup noodles?

----------


## 1

Yum..Dumplings?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Waffle?

----------


## 1

Yum..Blueberry Bagel?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pancakes?

----------


## 1

Yum..Toast?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Pasta?

----------


## 1

Yum..Fried Bologna?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... SPAM?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Ice Cream Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Ice cream cone?

----------


## 1

Yum..Tacos?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bubblegum?

----------


## 1

Yum..Seaweed Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Gummy bears?

----------


## 1

Ehh they're alright..Chicken (With bone) ?

----------


## Member11

Boneless is better... Jelly bean?

----------


## 1

Yuck..M&Ms?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Liquorice?

----------


## 1

Yum..Salt & Vinegar chips?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! S'mores?

----------


## 1

Yum..Hot Chocolate?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Onion?

----------


## 1

Yum..Jalapeno?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Candy cane?

----------


## 1

Yum..Burrito?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Yogurt?

----------


## 1

Yum..Olives?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Mars bars?

----------


## 1

Yum..Salami?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Pork rind?

----------


## 1

Yum!! Strawberry covered in Chocolate?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Nachos?

----------


## 1

Yum..Goat Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Soda cracker?

----------


## 1

Never tried it..Pretzels?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Jerky?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum!

Chocolate chip muffins.

----------


## Member11

Yum! Cream cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum..Bubblegum cake?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... French fries?

----------


## 1

Yum..Chicken salad?

----------


## Member11

it's okay... Onion rings?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Taco Bell?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... KFC?

----------


## 1

Yum..Vanilla Pudding?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon and cheese pie?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Bread sticks?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon and egg sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum..Hot Dogs?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Hot Dog with cheese?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yuck!

Shrimp Alfredo!

----------


## 1

Yuck..Shrimp?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Poached egg?

----------


## 1

Yum..Bread sticks?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

Breaded Pork Chops?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Sponge cake?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Fruitcake?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Fudge?

----------


## 1

Yum..Lemon Pie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pork rind?

----------


## 1

Yum again Lol. Peas?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Corn?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum!

Tuna Noodle Casserole?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Meat and cheese pie?

----------


## 1

Yum..Fried Ham?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Grilled sandwich?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yummy.

Chicken pot pie.

----------


## 1

Yum..Tuna Casserole?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Processed cheese?

----------


## 1

It's alright..Gum?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Carrot?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck... Carrot?



Yum! Vegemite chocolate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Egg on Vegemite?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck... Egg on Vegemite?



Yuck! Rum balls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Vegemite on toast?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck... Vegemite on toast?



Yum!! Southern fried chicken?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum!! Chicken with gravy?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum!! Chicken with gravy?



Yum! Chicken, roast vegetables and gravy???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum!!! Potato and gravy?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum!!! Potato and gravy?



Yum! Mashed potato and sauerkraut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Mashed potato?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck... Mashed potato?



Yum! Hot dogs???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum! Hot dog with cheese?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum! Hot dog with cheese?



Yum! Hot dog with cheese and bacon???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum!!!!! Hot dog with the lot?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum!!!!! Hot dog with the lot?



Hell yum!! Works burger???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum! Burger with bacon?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum! Burger with bacon?



Yum! Burger with cheese and egg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum! Mustard?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum! Mustard?



Depends on type! Chilli?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Tomato sauce?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck... Tomato sauce?



Yum! Barbecue sauce???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum... Coleslaw?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum... Coleslaw?



Hell, HELL YUM! Bananas???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum... Apples?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum... Apples?



Yum! Lemons?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Oranges?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck... Oranges?



Yum! Deep fried dim sim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuck..Hash Brown?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck..Hash Brown?



Yum! Tomato????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum..Lettuce?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Popcorn?

----------


## 1

Yum..Corn?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Peas and corn?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

Banana Split?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum.
> 
> Banana Split?



Yum! Double banana split?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... TimTams?

----------


## 1

Never had those..Salsa?

----------


## Member11

Yum! French onion dip?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Yogurt?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chocolate bar?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Watermelon?

----------


## 1

Yum..Graham Crackers?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Coconut?

----------


## 1

Yum..Grape Juice?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Peanuts?

----------


## 1

Yum..Sprite?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Pepsi?

----------


## 1

Yum..Honey Corndogs?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Rice cake?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck... Rice cake?



Yum!! Rice in general?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum... Nuts?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yum... Nuts?



Nuts in general? Yum!!

Sweet and sour pork?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Yuck... Bacon?



Covered in real maple syrup- yummmmmm!

Chicken???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum..Onion Rings?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Onion?

----------


## 1

Yum..Jalapenos?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Plums?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Ranch dressing?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Beef?

----------


## 1

Yum..Mash Potatoes?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

Chinese Food?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Sushi?

----------


## L

yuck....banana muffin

----------


## 1

Yuck..Banana chips?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yuck.

Tacos?

----------


## L

never had

pineapple

----------


## 1

Yuck..Cottage Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Oysters?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Granola?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Peanut butter cookie?

----------


## 1

Yum! Pesto & Sausage Pizza?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pineapple?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Hot Dogs?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Pizza?

----------


## 1

Yum..French Fries?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Hard Pretzels?

----------


## 1

They're alright..Doughnuts?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Jam doughnuts?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Cream filled doughnuts?

----------


## Member11

It's okay... Lemon?

----------


## Sagan

Yuk .... jalapeÃ±o?

----------


## 1

Yum..Pizza Bagels?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Pizza buns?

----------


## 1

Yum..Clam Chowder?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Soda cracker?

----------


## 1

Never tried it..Mushrooms?

----------


## L

yum yum yum 

Raspberries

----------


## 1

They're alright..Lemon cookies?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yuck.

Carrot Cake with cream cheese icing?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Vienna Sausages?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Sausage on bread?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cornbread?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Lemon cake?

----------


## 1

Yuck..Hot Sauce?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pasta sauce?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cheesy potatoes?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yum

Stromboli?

----------


## 1

Never tried it,Meatballs?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Cheesy Meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yum..Crackers & Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Peanut butter on crackers?

----------


## 1

It's ok..Nutella?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Alligator meat?

----------


## 1

Yuk..Tuna Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Nachos?

----------


## 1

Yum..Mac & Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Hash brown with cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk..Anchovies?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Red frog lollies?

----------


## 1

Sounds gross! Salt & Vinegar Chips?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Hot dogs?

----------


## 1

Yum..Carrot Cake?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon and cheese sausage roll?

----------


## 1

Yuk..Vanilla cookies?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Uncut bread?

----------


## 1

Yum..Tartar sauce?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Broken overeasy egg on uncut bread?

----------


## 1

Yum..Pecan Ice Cream?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Melted cheese on uncut bread?

----------


## 1

Eh it's not bad,Pancakes & Syrup?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Waffles with syrup?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

YUM!

Turkey and stuffing?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Roast Chicken with stuffing?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum! I could eat stuffing with anything,  ::D: 

Buttered noodles?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Two-minute noodles?





> I could eat stuffing with anything,



Hard to argue with that  ::D:  Do you eat it alone too, like in a bowl by itself?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> Yuck... Two-minute noodles?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to argue with that  Do you eat it alone too, like in a bowl by itself?



Oh Yeah ::): 

Not sure what 2 minute noodles are. We have oodles of noodles, that take like 2 minutes, they are good.

Bacon cheeseburger?

----------


## Member11

Of course, YUM!! How can anyone say yuck to a bacon burger. Bacon and eggs?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

Baked Potato?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Baked potato with bacon and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk..Ham sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Bacon sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum..fried butter on a stick?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Grilled cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum..Lasagna?

----------


## Zuri

yum, candy?

----------


## 1

Yum..Trout?

----------


## Zuri

grosss, salmon?

----------


## 1

Yum, Salmon with a side of brown rice?

----------


## Otherside

Yum,

Egg and cress sandwich 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum..Orange Juice with pulp?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Orange juice?

----------


## 1

Yum..Turkey Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chicken sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum..Pizza with pepper sprinkled on it?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pizza with bacon?

----------


## 1

Yuk, Sprite Soda?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Chocolate milk?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cabbage?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Lettuce?

----------


## 1

Yum,Onion & Tomato Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

It's okay... Eggs and bacon muffin?

----------


## 1

Yum! Lobster?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Angus steak?

----------


## 1

Never tried it..Smores?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Pizza with peach on it?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuk! Ketchup?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Battered sausage?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum..Eggs with pieces of bacon in it?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Mushroom soup?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuk, Peas?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Peas and corn?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Canned Yams?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Canned soup?

----------


## 1

Yuk, Noodles with pieces of egg?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Egg yolk?

----------


## 1

Yum! Chinese food?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

Pop tarts?

----------


## 1

Yum! Cookies mixed with milk?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Black and white cookie? _(look to the cookie)_

----------


## 1

Yum! Doritos?

----------


## Otherside

Depends on the flavour. 

Red velvet cake?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum..Ham & Cheese sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Bacon and cheese sandwich?

----------


## Otherside

Yum 

Bacon sandwich 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum! Cheese sandwich?

----------


## 1

It's ok..Roast Beef?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon with melted cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Too Greasy! Meatball sub?

----------


## Otherside

Yummmmm, my favourite. Hvae it with Italian Herbs and Cheese bread, cheese and toasted, lettuce, sweetcorn and red onion and its the best. 

Sushi?

----------


## 1

That sounds really good! Also,yuk!
Fast Food?

----------


## Otherside

Yum. 

Cookie DOugh?

----------


## 1

Yuk..Cockroach?

----------


## Otherside

Yuk

Pasta Carbonara

----------


## 1

Yum! Nutella on bread?

----------


## Otherside

Yuk

Wholemeal toast?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuk! Raisin Cookie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Peanut butter on Toast?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

Peanut butter and jelly on toast?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Peanut butter and cheese on toast?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Salad dressing & cereal?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Scrambled eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum! Hot chocolate?

----------


## Member11

Yum... SPAM and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum! Hash brown with ketchup?

----------


## Member11

Yum... SPAM and ketchup?

----------


## 1

Hm it's alright.. Cake pops?

----------


## Otherside

Never heard of them but they look nice? So Yum?

Mayonnaise?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum..Cheetos?

----------


## Otherside

Yum 

Battered Mars bar?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum! 

Vitamin Water?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Tap water?

----------


## 1

Yuk, oatmeal?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Spicy pork grinds?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Banana chip?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Subway Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Scrambled Eggs?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Sunny-side up eggs?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

Good ole fashioned homemade chicken soup?

----------


## 1

Yum. Grilled Cheese sandwich dipped into tomato soup?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon and cheese pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk..Burritos?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Egg and SPAM toast?

----------


## 1

Yuk..Coffee flavored ice cream?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yuck.

cole slaw?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Macaroni Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... SPAM on uncut bread?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yuck.

chocolate chip muffins?

----------


## 1

Yum,Chicken tenders?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Chicken nuggets?

----------


## 1

Yum!! Chicken tenders with ranch?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon-wrapped avocado fries?

----------


## 1

Hmm never had it, but it sounds interesting! 

Salmon burger?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon-wrapped hot dog?

----------


## 1

Yuk. Peanut Butter cookies?

----------


## Member11

Yum... M&M cookies?

----------


## 1

Yum! Asparagus?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon cookies?

----------


## 1

Yuk. Bacon ice cream?

----------


## Member11

Never tried it, sounds good though... Over well egg?

----------


## 1

Yum,Cranberry Juice?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Apple juice?

----------


## 1

Yum,Fried Banana?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Peanut butter and banana toast?

----------


## 1

Yuk,Cocoa Pebbles Cereal?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Porridge?

----------


## Sagan

Never had before,  Fruity Pebbles?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Oatmeal?

----------


## 1

Yum

Capri sun?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yuck.

BBQ spare ribs

----------


## 1

Yuk..Rice?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Banana?

----------


## 1

Yum,Apple Pie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Apple?

----------


## 1

Yum. Pumpkin Pie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pumpkin?

----------


## 1

Yum
Almonds?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yum

chocolate covered almonds?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chocolate cake?

----------


## 1

Yum. Vanilla pudding?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yum

vanilla pudding in a graham cracker crust with whipped cream on top ::D:

----------


## 1

Never tried that but it sounds good!
Sour Cream?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Sour cream and onion chips?

----------


## 1

Yum! Vanilla Yogurt?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Greek yogurt?

----------


## 1

Yum..Chocolate chip bagel?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chocolate chip cupcakes?

----------


## 1

Yum. Flavored Medicine?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Corn dog?

----------


## Otherside

Never tried one. Yum I suppose. 

Guacamole?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yum... Meat and cheese pie?

----------


## 1

Yum..Chocolate Chip Waffles?

----------


## Sagan

Yum.... habanero peppers?

----------


## 1

Yum! Roast Beef Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Roast chicken sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum. Cheesecake?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Barbecue potato chips?

----------


## 1

They're alright..Doritos Cool Ranch flavor?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Doritos?

----------


## 1

Yum,Banana flavored milk?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... KFC chicken?

----------


## 1

Yum,French Fries?

----------


## Member11

Yum... French Fries chips?

----------


## 1

Yum,Strawberry milk?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Chocolate milkshake?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

French fries with cheese and gravy?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Chicken with gravy?

----------


## 1

Yum, Curly fries?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Potato and gravy?

----------


## 1

Yum! Pancakes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Waffles?

----------


## 1

Yum,Shrimp?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Lobsters?

----------


## Sagan

Yuk, giant sea spiders *chills*

Fried chicken?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Strawberry milkshake?

----------


## 1

Yum,Cookies n Creme Ice Cream?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Vanilla milkshake?

----------


## 1

Yum,Vanilla cookies?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Mints?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yuck.

Bagels?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Ham and cheese bagels?

----------


## 1

Yum,egg sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon and cheese chicken pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk..Bacon grease?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Ohh yum, frying your eggs in the bacon grease is awesome ::D: 

Chocolate covered peanuts?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Cauliflower?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Soda cracker?

----------


## 1

Yum,Crackers with ham & cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Peanut butter on crackers?

----------


## 1

Eh it's alright. Nutella on bread?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Nutella?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Red salmon?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pringles?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yum.

Baked ziti?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Lasagna?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum

Manicotti?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Pasta sauce?

----------


## 1

Yum,Broccoli?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Broccoli on pizza?

----------


## 1

Yuck!

Chicken Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chicken and bacon burger?

----------


## 1

Yum! McDonalds?

----------


## Member11

Yum... KFC?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum.

Corn on the cob?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Margarine?

----------


## 1

Yum,Butter?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Peanut butter and margarine?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Orange Soda?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Sprite?

----------


## 1

Yum..Cupcakes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Vanilla cupcakes?

----------


## 1

Yum,Red Velvet Cupcakes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Sprinkles?

----------


## 1

Yum,Diet Coke?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Carbonated water?

----------


## 1

Yuk. Popcorn?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Aero bar?

----------


## 1

Never tried it

Salted Peanuts?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Snakes lollies?

----------


## 1

Yuk,Mac & Cheese>

----------


## Member11

Yum! Hot dogs?

----------


## 1

Yum,Microwaved foods?

----------


## Member11

Depends... Pizza pockets?

----------


## 1

Yum! Pieces of gum in between two pieces of bread?  ::

----------


## Member11

:O_O:  Yuck... Cheese and crackers?

----------


## 1

Yum. Nachos with chili & cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chili?

----------


## 1

Yum,Cookies n Creme Ice Cream?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Vanilla ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yum,Jello?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Jellybeans?

----------


## 1

Yuk. Pudding?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chocolate topping for ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yum,veggie pizza?

----------


## Member11

Yum, only because you just can't say no to pizza, it's the law. I prefer meat on it too though  :Tongue: 

Veggie pie?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yuck

cranberry sauce?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bolognese sauce?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yuck.

Scalloped potatoes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Baked potato with bacon and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum..Raisin Cookie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon and cheese scrolls?

----------


## 1

Yum,Toasted Bread?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Melted cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum,Cheetos Puffs?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Tortilla chip?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yum

tortilla chips and salsa?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Chips and dip?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yum

cotton candy?

----------


## 1

Yum,Skittles?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... M&M's?

----------


## 1

Yum! Bacon ice cream?

----------


## Member11

Never had some, but would try it

Bacon on pizza?

----------


## 1

Yuk,Coconut Pie?

----------


## Otherside

Eew, yuck!

Vanilla latte?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Yuck... BLT?

----------


## 1

Yum! Salami?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Broken egg on bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk,Cinnamon Waffle?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chocolate chips on waffles?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

yum

granola bars?

----------


## 1

Yum,Scrambled eggs with tomato?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Scrambled eggs with bacon and cheese?

----------


## L

Without the cheese that would be yum

Pizza with bbq base instead of tomato

----------


## Member11

Yum... Broken egg on cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk,Seaweed Salad?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Salad?

----------


## 1

Depends what's in it 
Toast?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Peanut butter on toast?

----------


## 1

Yuk,Water with lemon?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Lemonade?

----------


## 1

Yuk,Chicken Tenders?

----------


## Member11

Yum!! Chicken tenders with potato and gravy?

----------


## 1

Yuk! Sandwich with tomato,cheese & bacon?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon on burgers?

----------


## 1

Yum but very greasy! 
Chilli Hot Dog?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Eggs benedict?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yuck.

Oatmeal?

----------


## 1

Without anything added to it then yuk
Curly french fries?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Cream cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum,Sour Cream?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Cheese puffs?

----------


## 1

Yum,Hash Brown?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Tomato sauce on Hash Browns?

----------


## L

I'd eat it but not my first choicr

Spinach?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Corn chips?

----------


## L

Don't know what that is

Iced coffee

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Honey?

----------


## 1

Yum,Honey Flavored Corn Dogs?

----------


## L

Never had

Spicy potato wedges

----------


## 1

Yum,Mangoes?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Strawberry?

----------


## 1

Yum,Tangerines?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Banana?

----------


## 1

Yum,Grapes?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Orange?

----------


## 1

Yum,Orange Juice?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Raspberry juice?

----------


## 1

Yum,Fries covered with cheese and bits of bacon?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Baked potato stuffed with cheese and bacon?

----------


## 1

Yum..Tuna Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yuck!!! Fish fingers?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bagel With Cream Cheese?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Yum

Sausage and egg biscuit?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Mozzarella Sticks?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Arby's?

----------


## 1

Yum

Onion Rings?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... Burger rings?

----------


## 1

Yum,Pretzels?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Caramel and Pretzel ice cream? (a real thing lol)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> Yum
> 
> Caramel and Pretzel ice cream? (a real thing lol)
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Yummy!

Kimchi?

----------


## 1

Never tried it

Carrot Juice?

----------


## Otherside

Yuck I hate carrots. 

Beetroot cake?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Doughnuts?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Jelly doughnut?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Coconuts?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Coconut water?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Toasted bread with butter?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Toasted bread with margarine?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cinnamon sprinkled onto oatmeal?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Brie and grape sandwich?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuk

Hotdogs?

----------


## Lunaire

> Yuk
> 
> Hotdogs?



Yuck!

Sauerkraut?  :kooky:

----------


## 1

Yuk

Waffles covered in honey?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chicken wings?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chocolate covered strawberry?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chocolate covered ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Garlic Fries?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Fries?

----------


## L

Yum

Cheesecake

----------


## 1

Yum

Sugar Free Gum?

----------


## fetisha

yuck

pickles on a burger?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Ham sandwich?

----------


## fetisha

yum
popcorn with hot sauce?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Ham with grilled cheese?

----------


## Otherside

Yum 

Vegetable Soup?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Hot dog with cheese?

----------


## fetisha

yum

chocolate syrup on fries?

----------


## Sagan

Yuk.....Chocolate chip mint ice cream?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Mint?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Salted Crackers?

----------


## Otherside

Yum!

Cauliflower puree (my mother ate this for dinner for some reason)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum!

Dark Chocolate?

----------


## fetisha

yum

french fries and ice cream together?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Scrambled eggs?

----------


## fetisha

yuck

burgers with brownies?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Salmon with tea?

----------


## fetisha

yuck

fried oreos with syrup

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Lemon soda?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Fanta?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pecan Pie?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Melted cheese on corn chips?

----------


## 1

Yum

White Rice?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Fried rice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Mushroom Pizza?

----------


## Member11

Yum!!!! Mushrooms in anything?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Octopus Soup?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Mushrooms on pizza?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Cinnamon On Toast?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Mushrooms in pasta?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Bagel With Tomato & Cream Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chips and gravy?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mash Potatoes & Gravy?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Cheese and gravy on chips?

----------


## fetisha

yum

ice cream on Doritos chips?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Melted cheese on Doritos?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mash Potato Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Melted cheese on sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum

Melted Cheese in scrambled eggs?

----------


## L

yuck

Coconut in chocolate ?

----------


## 1

Yum

How about this?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Hot-dog stuffed crust pizza?

----------


## 1

Hmm it's alright

Soft Baked Cookies?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Hard baked cookies?

----------


## 1

Yum

Eggplant?

----------


## Otherside

> Yum
> 
> Eggplant?



Yum

Chilli and chocolate?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Tomato Juice?

----------


## fetisha

yuck

hot sauce on sushi?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fish with BBQ sauce?

----------


## Lunaire

> Yuk
> 
> Fish with BBQ sauce?



Yuckies!  :argh: 

Artichoke?

----------


## 1

Yum

Oranges?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Apples?

----------


## 1

Yum

Apple with a worm?

----------


## fetisha

um yuck

pickles, ice cream and cake together?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Banana shake?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Pizza sauce?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Stale Crackers?

----------


## fetisha

yum

hot sauce on a baloney sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chinese Food?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Mexican food?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cucumbers?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bison Burger?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... Bacon and cheese burger?

----------


## 1

Yum

Vanilla Yogurt?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Frozen yogurt?

----------


## fetisha

yum

strawberry milk with cereal?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Ham Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum! SPAM sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Lemon Flavored Mayonnaise?

----------


## Sagan

Yuck,,,, Cup Cakes?  21477044_zpsmyuwzcz5.gif

----------


## 1

Yum

Doritos?

----------


## Member11

Yum!! Smashed avocado on toast?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Melted Cheese?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Melted cheese on ham?

----------


## 1

It's alright

Banana Milkshake?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Strawberry milkshake?

----------


## Otherside

Chai Latte?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Never tried it

Pecan Pie?

----------


## Member11

Never tried it... Peanut butter?

----------


## 1

Yum

Crunchy Peanut Butter?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Peanut butter and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Apple Sausages?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Sausage on bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Garlic bread?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Pizza and garlic bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Broccoli ?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Ice blocks?

----------


## 1

Yum

Olives on pizza?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Bacon on pizza?

----------


## 1

Yum

Hash brown with ketchup ?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Cheese on biscuits?

----------


## 1

It's alright

Cinnamon on lime?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Peanut butter and cheese on biscuits?

----------


## Otherside

Yuck

Tomato soup?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum

Spongecake?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Chocolate cake?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Alligator?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Chocolate cupcake?

----------


## 1

Yum

Lemon flavored soda?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Orange-flavored soda?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cream soda?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Raspberry soda?

----------


## Sagan

Yum...   Sushi?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spinach On Pizza?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Pineapple on pizza?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Nachos?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Beef nachos?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ground turkey?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... SPAM?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Peanuts?

----------


## Member11

Not by themselves... Vegemite?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Honey Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Ice cream sundae?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange slices?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Apple slices?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cinnamon rolls?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Hot dogs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Black beans?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Potato pie?

----------


## 1

Yum

French Fries?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Melted cheese on french fries?

----------


## 1

That's too much but yum

Caviar?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Hamburger?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bacon with whip cream on top?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! BLT?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange Juice?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Orange soda?

----------


## 1

Yuk

White Bread?

----------


## Sagan

Yum.... pepper-jack cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Onion bits?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Onion on burgers?

----------


## 1

Yum

Jalapenos?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Egg on SPAM?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Shrimp?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Fish?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sandwich?

----------


## Member11

Yum... SPAM and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Muffin filled with cheese?

----------


## Sagan

Yuk

Hot Pockets?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ham & Eggs?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Egg on cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Vietnamese Food?

----------


## Member11

I haven't tried it... Chinese food?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fish Tacos?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Chicken tacos?

----------


## 1

Yum

Waffles with butter?

----------


## lethargic nomad

Yum.

Dried squid dipped in mayonnaise.

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Cinnamon Rolls?

----------


## Member11

No way, tooo much sugar, would make my head hurts... Ham and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sandwich with pastrami?

----------


## Member11

Haven't tried it... Sandwich with avocado?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fish Food?

----------


## Sagan

Yuk!

Anything from Mc Donalds?

----------


## 1

Usually yum

White Rice?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Big Mac?

----------


## 1

Yum

Olives?

----------


## Sagan

Pickled Yum

asparagus?

----------


## 1

Yum

Anchovies?

----------


## lethargic nomad

Yuck.

Canned tuna?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pastrami?

----------


## Sagan

Yum

Cottage Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Cheese sandwich?

----------


## 1

It's alright

Cupcake?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Whipped cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Celery Sticks?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Waffle fries?

----------


## 1

Yum

Canned Tuna?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Tim-Tams?

----------


## 1

Never had that before.

Cucumber slices?

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Ham and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Biscuits?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Cheese on biscuits?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Fried Ham?

----------


## Member11

Never tried it... Hot dogs with bacon?

----------


## 1

Yum..but too greasy!

Yogurt?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Apple pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Hash Brown?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Meat pie with cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Scrambled Eggs?

----------


## Member11

Yum! Scrambled eggs with cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Spam & Rice?

----------


## lethargic nomad

Yuck!  I had one Filipino roommate cook spam in our apartment.  Smelled like something died in our apartment for 3 days.  Apparently spam is popular in certain island countries or areas, such as: Hawaii, Philippines, Okinawa, Samoa, Guam.


Macadamia nuts?

----------


## 1

Yum,haven't had those in awhile.

Fish?

----------


## Sagan

Not a sea food person. Fish sticks are ok.

Crab?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fruitcake?

----------


## Member11

Yum... Bacon?

----------


## 1

Yum

Meatloaf?

----------


## Sagan

Yum.

Salt and Vinegar chips?

----------


## 1

They're alright..

Lemon Cookies?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Chocolate chip cookies?

----------


## 1

Yum

Corndogs?

----------


## Member11

Yum!! Sausage on bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cabbage?

----------


## Member11

It's okay... Carrot?

----------


## 1

Yum

Carrot Cake?

----------


## Member11

Yuck! Chocolate cake?

----------


## 1

Yum

Broccoli with butter?

----------


## Member11

Yuck!!! Peanut butter and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Vanilla Pudding?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

cheetos and mayo sandwich

----------


## 1

Yum

Canned Sardines?

----------


## PinkButterfly

Yuck- Sour Kraut the smell is horrible and makes me puke .

----------


## 1

Yuk! We were given that once in Elementary,never got passed the smell..so never tasted it.

Black beans?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No!

jasmine rice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pork?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Mac and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fruit Salad?

----------


## Ironman

YES!

sushi?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No!

meatloaf?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sushi?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Almond milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Coffee?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

yogurt

----------


## 1

Yum

Pretzels?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

fig newtons?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Tuna Sandwich?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Egg salad?

----------


## Member11

Yum!!! Peanut butter?

----------


## 1

Yum

Gravy & Mash Potatoes?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum!

avocados?

----------


## 1

Yum

Salad Dressing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Battered Fish

----------


## 1

Yuk

BBQ wings?

----------


## anxiouskathie

YUK

lasagna

----------


## 1

Yum

Green Tea?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Oreo cookie ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Orange Juice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum 

Mushrooms

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

tortillas

----------


## 1

Yum

Fruitcake?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuck!

fried shrimp

----------


## 1

Yuk

Jellybeans?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sprouts

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

broccoli?

----------


## 1

Yum

Steamed Cauliflower?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cream Cheese

----------


## 1

Yum

Sunflower Seeds?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pineapple

----------


## 1

Yuk

Lemon flavored cookies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Baked Spuds

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cranberry sauce?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Yogurt?

----------


## 1

Yum

Anchovies?

----------


## anxiouskathie

YUK!!

chocolate ice cream

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn?

----------


## Ironman

Yum!

Corn flakes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Red Jam

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fish?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum and yuk ( depends on the type )

Cider

----------


## 1

Yuk

Water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Strawberry Milk

----------


## 1

Yum

Sourdough Bread?

----------


## anxiouskathie

YES!!!  YUM!!!

chili dogs

----------


## 1

Yum

Turkey Sandwich?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Spring roll?

----------


## SmileyFace

> Yuk
> 
> Spring roll?



Yum.

Mint chocolate ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ice Cream Sandwiches?

----------


## SmileyFace

yum!

grilled cheese sandwich

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn Beef

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Squid

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

hazelnut coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk ( Never tasted it )

Brown Bread

----------


## 1

Yum

Crab?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Garlic

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

corn on the cob

----------


## 1

Yuk

Greek Yogurt?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Raspberries?

----------


## 1

Yum

Goat Cheese?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Pot pies

----------


## 1

Yum

Spicy food?

----------


## MobileChucko

Bacon #6.jpg

BACON!-YUM-YUM! :Rofl:

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk to bacon!

Shrimp cocktail?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Honey flavored hot dog?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Eeewww. Yuk

Salsa

----------


## 1

It's alright..

Sour Cream?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Goat's cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Black Caviar?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk 

Mustard

----------


## 1

Yum

Mayonnaise and bread only?

----------


## Otherside

Well I don't like mayo (playing with the stereotype, I must be the only white person who doesn't, lol) so yuk. 

Soya yogurt 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Turkey

----------


## 1

Yum

Ham & Cheese sandwich?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum 

Bacon and eggs

----------


## 1

Yum

Mash Potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum 

Candy Floss

----------


## 1

Never tried that

Croutons?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

almonds

----------


## 1

Yum

Skittles?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Hobnobs

----------


## Member11

Yuck... Hamburger?

----------


## 1

Yum

Carrots?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Stew

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cottage Cheese?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Cheetos

----------


## 1

Yum

Sour Candy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Porridge

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

m & m's?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cherry Pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork

----------


## 1

Yum

Salt & Vinegar Chips?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Bean burritos

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana muffin?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Grilled ham Sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sugar Free Gum?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ice Cream

----------


## 1

Yum

Noodles?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Corn

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mcdonalds?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

KFC?

----------


## 1

Yum

Eggnog?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Grilled Cheese

----------


## 1

Yum

Hot dog?

----------


## Relle

Yum

Crab Cakes?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Shrimp?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

broccoli?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cole Slaw?

----------


## Cuchculan

yum

Tuna

----------


## 1

Yum

Macaroni Salad?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pickled Onions

----------


## 1

Yuk

Olives?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beer

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

tomato juice

----------


## 1

Yuk

Onion Rings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum 

Turnips

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chicken Wings?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Refried beans?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toast

----------


## 1

Yum

Spinach?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Roast Duck

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Vanilla flavored cookies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Sunny D

----------


## 1

Yuk

Oatmeal

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Almonds

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana Pie?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

almond milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sour Cream & Onion Chips?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Fritos?

----------


## 1

Yum

Omelette?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Wine?

----------


## 1

Never tried it

Candy Cane?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what it is. 

Dumpling

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Pea soup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk ( Mushy Peas )

Yorkshire pudding

----------


## 1

Yuk

Coconut Milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Goat's cheese

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Sushi?

----------


## anxiouskathie

yuk!

shrimp stir fry

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fried Pork Skins?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Chinese rice

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spaghetti and Meatballz?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum/yuk.  Spaghetti but no meatballs

Caramels

----------


## 1

Yum

Coffee flavored cake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sage

----------


## 1

Yuk

Orange Juice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Steak and Kidney Pie

----------


## 1

Yuk

Duck?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never hard one. Think Yuk

Mushy peas

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mash Potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Caramel

----------


## 1

Yum

Bologna?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Carne asada?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Ranch Dressing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it before. 

Onions

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana nut Muffin?

----------


## Cuchculan

You and your muffins. I do like muffins, but we eat normal ones in Ireland. LOL

Banana pancakes

----------


## unpopularbugs

Yummy!!

Chili?

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Brown Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cinnamon Rolls?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yumish

Eggy Bread

----------


## anxiouskathie

never heard of eggy bread????

Tortillas?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fruitcake?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Butterscotch pudding?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread left sitting in egg and then fried on a pan. Is Yummy. Soak both sides of the bread. Very filling. 

Yuk

Cornflakes

----------


## 1

Yum

Macaroni Salad?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Meatloaf

----------


## 1

Yum

Wheat Bagels?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cottage Pie

----------


## 1

Yuk

Oatmeal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

They sell White Pudding in the US? You eat it. Comes from a pig.

----------


## 1

Perhaps in some areas they do, but never heard of it so I looked it up. YUK!

Salami with cheese & crackers?

----------


## Lunaire

Gross!!

Fruit tarts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cranberry Juice?

----------


## Lunaire

Yummers!

Potstickers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of them. Poor us in Ireland. 

Choc Chip Cookies

----------


## 1

Yum

Sweet Potato?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Tater tots

----------


## 1

Yum

Celery sticks with ranch?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuck

Celery sticks with peanut butter!!

----------


## 1

Yuk

Oatmeal w/ peanut butter?

----------


## Lunaire

> Yuk
> 
> Oatmeal w/ peanut butter?



Yum!

Pretzel bread?

----------


## Wishie

Yum

Shepard's pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Lemon flavored cupcake?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum!

Onion bagels?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Hot dogs?

----------


## Lunaire

> Yuk
> 
> Hot dogs?



Eugh. 

Rutabaga?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chocolate almonds?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince pies

----------


## 1

Yuk

Banana Pancakes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fruit Cake?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pumpkin pancakes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Spice Burger?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pork Skins?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mars Bar?

----------


## 1

Yum

Mango?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham Roll

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pepperjack Cheese?

----------


## PinkButterfly

Fried Taters- Yum!

----------


## 1

Yum

Ground Beef

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Fried dill pickles

----------


## 1

Yuk

Grilled cheese sandwich?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Rice Pudding

----------


## 1

Yum

Cake Pop?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what that even is. Sorry. LOL

Jam tarts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Wine?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fish and Chips?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Apple Sausage?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk
Chocolate eclairs

----------


## 1

Yum!

Cherry flavored soda?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum
tuna fish?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Salmon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Baked Spuds

----------


## 1

Yuk

Brussels Sprouts?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Mango?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sprite?

----------


## Ironman

Yum.

Pineapple?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

cinnamon roll

----------


## 1

Yum

Coffee Cake?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

smores?

----------


## 1

Yum

Gummy Bears?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cream Crackers?

----------


## 1

Yum

Blueberry Pancakes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Almond slices?

----------


## 1

Yum

Doughnuts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Brown Sauce?

----------


## 1

Yuk

BBQ Ribs?

----------


## anxiouskathie

yuk

biscuits and gravy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

coca cola

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bananas

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Scallops?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Steak?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Catfish?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Corn?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Fried dill pickles

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fortune Cookie?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

ham and cheese omelette?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spam?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toad in the Hole?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Croissant?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Chicken Soup?

----------


## L

yum

Bread ans jam

----------


## 1

Yum

Spicy tuna?

----------


## Cuchculan

Irish favourite that I am eating right this minute. Yum.

Cream Crackers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Both posting at the same time here. I answered the bread and Jam one too. Yuk to Tuna. 

Battered mars bar?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fried Butter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Marmalade?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Gatorade?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tasted it. Not sure if they even sell it over here.

Sunny D?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Beef Stew

----------


## 1

Yuk

Orange & Onion sundae?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Almond milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Potato Wedges?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Pot pie

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fruit Salad?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Egg salad

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mac & Cheese?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Hot wings?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Strawberry dipped in melted chocolate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Garlic?

----------


## 1

It's alright

Tomato Chunks?

----------


## Cuchculan

Only if fried. Yes. Yum

Macaroni?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana smoothies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had one. Like Bananas though. Probably Yum

Coddle? Not sure if US mother's make these. Might be an Irish / Scottish thing.

----------


## 1

Yum

7Up?

----------


## Cuchculan

It's a stew sort of thing with sausages and bacon. Great to warm you up in Winter. 

Yum

Stir Fry?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Lettuce?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Cantaloupe?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Kiwi?

----------


## Sagan

Yum. 

Strawberry cheesecake?

I like your AV 
@1

----------


## 1

Yum & Thnx

Carrot cake?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Cucumbers?

----------


## 1

Yum

Salted Crackers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Roast spuds?

----------


## anxiouskathie

yum

cadbury eggs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Peanut butter?

----------


## 1

Yum

Boiled Eggs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

beetroot?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pineapple Pizza?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Strawberry Moose?

----------


## 1

Yum!

BBQ chicken wings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Beef Burgers?

----------


## 1

Yum

Quiche?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

scrambled eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cotton Candy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it. Your Candy is our Chocolate?

Ginger Bread Men?

----------


## 1

Yum

Oatmeal raisin cookie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fish fingers?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Onion rings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Digestive biscuits?

----------


## anxiouskathie

What are they??

Do you like coffee creamer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuits, sort of made out of, em, hard to explain. Look them up. They are nice with a cuppa.

What is your one? Sounds like coffee with cream in it. Which can be nice.

----------


## 1

Chicken Salad?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bubble Gum?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ham Pizza?

----------


## anxiouskathie

yuk

rolled tacos

----------


## 1

Yum

Pancakes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Goat's Milk?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cheese that's cubed shaped?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bread Rolls

----------


## 1

Yum

Hamburger?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Garlic Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Coke Zero?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Quinoa

----------


## 1

Yuk

String Cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Chicken Burger?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

chow Mein

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sweat and Sour?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Almond Milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cow's Tongue?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Orange slices?

----------


## anxiouskathie

pork rinds?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Toast?

----------


## Rawr

Yum 

Peach Cobbler?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mixed Veggies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apples?

----------


## 1

Yum

Burritos?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Dips

----------


## 1

Yum

Pasta?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yum

French Fries?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Choc digestives?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Meatloaf?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk 
Chicken noodle soup

----------


## 1

Yum

Garlic Bread?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Wholemeal Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sliced banana?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Sprouts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pork chop?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck!

Falafel?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it. 

Haggis?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Corn?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apple Tart?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Rice Krispie Treats

----------


## Cuchculan

yum

Milky Bar

----------


## 1

Yum

Goats milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Swiss Roll?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cheesecake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Dumplings?

----------


## 1

They're ok

Chicken salad with dressing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatloaf?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fried Chicken?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Steak and Kidney Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Vanilla pudding

----------


## anxiouskathie

yum

chocolate donuts

----------


## 1

Yum

Peanut Butter & Jelly sandwich?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk x 2

Bacon and sausage roll?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sweet Potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fish and Chips?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Banana milkshake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hot Chocolate?

----------


## 1

Yum

Crunchy cookies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Marsh mellows?

----------


## 1

Yum

Soft cookies

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Carbonated water

----------


## 1

It's alright..odd tasting 

Muffins?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Sausage Rolls?

----------


## 1

Yum

Lollipops?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Rolo

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mcdonalds?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yuk

Ranch dressing

----------


## 1

Yum

Aquafina?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it

Spinach?

----------


## 1

Yum

Apple Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Custard?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cream Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fruit Cake?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Powdered doughnut

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Rice pudding?

----------


## 1

It's alright

Jelly filled doughnuts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Your jelly is our Jam? Yum

Fried bread and eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cauliflower?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Gravy?

----------


## 1

Yum

Mcdonalds?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mint Tea?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Tomatoes?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Ziti pasta

----------


## 1

Yuk

Root beer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cabbage?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fried Rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Grilled ham on toast?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Honey on hot dog

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pineapple?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Green Tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk 

Mint Tea?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Cream filled doughnut

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Oxtail Soup?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Salt & Vinegar Chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Custard?

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Shark meat

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea. Sounds Yuk

Kangaroo meat?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Unicorn meat

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum a million years ago

Apple Crumble?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sugar Cookies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Jam tarts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Y0gurt

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yum

Celery with peanut butter

----------


## 1

Yuk

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Milkshake?

----------


## 1

Yum

Boiled egg

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Omelette?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Clam Chowder?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what that is.

Oysters?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Corndogs

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck!

Daikon?

----------


## 1

Never tried it

Sushi

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Turkey?

----------


## 1

Yum

Boneless chicken

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Battered sausage? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Horse Radish?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pretzels

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had one but they look nice. 

Veal?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Macaroni & Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lamb Chops?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mash Potatoes with gravy

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Baked beans?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Pretzel with mustard?

----------


## 1

Never tried it..sounds interesting tho

Cornflakes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Porridge?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Avocado

----------


## Cornholio

Yummmmmmm. I have a bunch on their way to delicious ripeness.

Sweet Chili Doritos?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cabbage

----------


## Lunaire

Yummers!

Tofu?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Mustard

----------


## Lunaire

Yum!

Pickles?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Olives on pizza

----------


## Lunaire

Yum... but there has to be pinapple too! _Very_ important!

BBQ on pizza?

----------


## 1

Nu, Pineapple on pizza is sin, also yum

Blueberry Muffins

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Custard and cream?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Dinner Rolls

----------


## Cornholio

Yum. Fun fact: I brought a whole, large baguette to work today, I couldn't be bothered to slice it.

Iced coffee with cream and sugar?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lilt?

----------


## Cornholio

Had to Google. I never had but I know I would like it.

Maraschino cherries?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Corn

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheddar Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fish

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends on the type. So yum and yuk

Mayo?

----------


## 1

Yum

Egg Salad

----------


## 1

Yum..haven't had those in awhile

Pancakes

----------


## 1

Yum

Veggie Hot Dogs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Peanuts

----------


## unpopularbugs

Yummers. Apple sauce?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Apple Juice

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Onions?

----------


## 1

Yum

Anchovies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Plums?

----------


## Cornholio

Yun

Turkey leg?

----------


## 1

Yun

Cole Slaw

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Mashed potatoes without gravy?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ritz Crackers

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Chorizo

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Tuna sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Corn Beef?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Gummy Bears

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Toast?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange Juice with pulp

----------


## Cornholio

Yum, although I would prefer it without 

Omelettes?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mayo by itself

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Red Cheddar?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Blue Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork chops?

----------


## 1

They're alright..

Buttermilk bread

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Raisins?

----------


## 1

Yum

Greasy Hamburger

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Jell-O?

----------


## 1

Yum

Yogurt

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Bread pudding?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Apple Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pumpkin Pie?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Whipped cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pork Skins

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Vodka?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Pickle Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pickled Onions?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Salami sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had one. Might be nice.

Quarter Pounder?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Brown Rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Brown Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ice Cream Sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fish oil?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Onion rings

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Battered Fish and Chips?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Popcorn

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fruit Loops

----------


## 1

Yum

Salt and Vinegar Chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese and onion crisps?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Oatmeal cookies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mushy Peas?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sunflower Seeds

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hash Browns?

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn Chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tasted or heard of them

Turkey slices?

----------


## 1

They're ok

Banana Nut Muffin

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream Pie?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fish soup

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sheep's eyes?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Turkey bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cabbage juice?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Celery Sticks

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Gravy meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange Rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cow's stomach?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Sliced salmon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Poached egg?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fried chicken?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Marmalade?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Lemonade

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fritters?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Dark chocolate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Goat's milk?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Buttermilk

----------


## Cuchculan

Puke

Cheese Slices?

----------


## 1

Depends what kind of cheese, usually yum

Fruitcake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Bananas?

----------


## 1

Yum

Strawberry Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bread Rolls?

----------


## 1

Yum

Olives

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pickled Gurkins?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Eggplant

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cucumber?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Salmon burgers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream Crackers?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cucumbers

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Iced Tea?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Ice Cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Coke?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pumpkin pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pea Soup?

----------


## appletarts

> Yuk
> 
> Pea Soup?



Yum

Kombucha?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of that before. 

Bread and butter pie?

----------


## appletarts

> Never heard of that before. 
> 
> Bread and butter pie?



No.

Tikka masala?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Had that the other day, yum

Peas

----------


## appletarts

> Had that the other day, yum
> 
> Peas



Yum

Butternut squash

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cotton Candy

----------


## appletarts

> Yuk
> 
> Cotton Candy



Yum

Funnel cake

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum

Lemon flavored doughnut

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bacon rolls?

----------


## 1

Yum

Apple sausages

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Jam Tarts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sprite

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cottage Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cockroach on a stick

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck, wtf!

Cherry cola?

----------


## 1

Yuk

BBQ wings?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Beer batter, deep fried bat wings?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Banana milkshake

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Carrot cake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Porridge?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Root Beer

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Candied yams?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese Dips

----------


## 1

Yum

Pecan Pie

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Lamb?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Candied Yams

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk Again. That was only mentioned a few posts up.

Beef Stew

----------


## 1

Yuk

Coconut pudding

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork Sausages

----------


## 1

Yum

Skittles

----------


## L

Yummy

Green tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese Burger?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pancakes

----------


## Cuchculan

yum

Plums?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mango Ice Cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fried Rice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Chili Hotdogs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Corn on the Cob?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Apple with peanut butter

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Banana and peanut butter sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Coffee flavored cake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Turnips?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cupcakes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Angel Delight?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bananas

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Oysters?

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Pizza sauce with crackers

----------


## Cornholio

I would try it with the addition of pepperoni

Cinnamon buns?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Dog food?

----------


## 1

Yum

Hot Sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Snails?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Spam

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Pineapple?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toast?

----------


## 1

Yum

Peppermint tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Boiled Egg?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cheddar Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Spread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Onion Pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apple Crumble?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Apple Cider

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Cream cheese bagel with smoked salmon?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Fried butter on a stick

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Candyfloss?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cream filled doughnut

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Fried zucchini?

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Chopped onions

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

French onion soup?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Candy Cane

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mars bar

----------


## 1

They're alright 

Lobster

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ploughman's lunch?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Tuna sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hard boiled eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange Soda

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cranberry Juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Rice pudding

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Ham Rolls?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pears?

----------


## 1

Yum

Tangerine

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Beetroot?

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Jalapenos

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tried them / it. 

Prunes?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Dark chocolate

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Milk Chocolate?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cheese Sticks

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lamb Chops?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Rice with ketchup

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Granola bars?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ice Cream Cake

----------


## Cuchculan

At times. Yum.

Swizz Roll?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sourdough bread

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Root Beer

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cider?

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

White hot chocolate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fried Bread and Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Spicy food

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Bagels?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum. New Jersey has the best bagels, all others are frauds.

Banana milkshake?

----------


## 1

That is a false statement & yum

Peanuts

----------


## Cornholio

No, it's not. Banned. We also have some of the best pizza. West coast pizza ain't shiii! Peanuts are ok.

Candied pecans?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Apples?

----------


## 1

Girl Bye, and yum

Spicy chicken wings

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Peanut butter filled chocolate covered pretzel bites?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange pie

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Lemon bars?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chocolate milk

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Pound cake?

----------


## 1

Yum

Potato Wedges

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Toast with honey?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Beans with rice

----------


## Cornholio

Yummmmmmmmmmmmm.

Turkey bacon?

----------


## 1

Yum

Peaches

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Instant Coffee

----------


## 1

Yuk

Raspberry Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mountain Dew?

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Cream filled doughnut?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mustard?

----------


## 1

Yum

Relish

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Sausage sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum

Onion rings

----------


## Cornholio

Yummmmmmm x 493674953727

Mango ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Mozzarella sticks with dipping sauce

----------


## Cornholio

Yum but could without sauce 

Penne vodka?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Peanut Butter Cookies

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Graham crackers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Dip?

----------


## 1

Yum

Blue Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Roast Duck?

----------


## 1

Yuuuk

Cotton Candy

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Goat's Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yak

M&Ms

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pizza?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Weed Brownies?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuk!

Strawberry Milkshake

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Baked potatoes with chives 

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

It's yum without the chives 

Chocolate almonds

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Custard Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Hamburger

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Strawberry Ice Cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Wine

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk

Mind Tea?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Anchovies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Chives?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Meatloaf

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Smoked gouda

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it. This is Ireland. LOL

Grilled Ribs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Chicken Pot Pie

----------


## Otherside

If it does not contain carrots, Yum. 

Pickled Cabbage? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yum

Pudding

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Ketchup flavored potato chips?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

No..just no

Pumpkin Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ice cream and jelly?

----------


## L

Yum

Bagel with raisins

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream Crackers and Cheese?

----------


## Goat

Yum.

Roasted corn

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork Chops?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cookies with milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese and Onion crisps?

----------


## 1

They're alright 

Pasta

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Kale?

----------


## 1

Yum

Tapioca Pudding

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tried it. 

Fried Onions?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fried Chicken

----------


## Cornholio

Yummmm

Croissants?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum

Lollipops

----------


## Skippy

Bleh.

Calamariiii!

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cookie dough

----------


## Skippy

Yum

Goat!

----------


## 1

Yuuuk

Fried Lettuce

----------


## Skippy

Awww, Goat is goooood! Indian food is great.

Fried lettuce?? sure why not
But then im the kinda guy who'd eat [BEEP] with sugar on it, lick my lips, smile n' ask for seconds! in other words id eat just about anything. which brings me to....mmmmmm:

Fried Tarantula!

----------


## 1

Yum

Fried Tarantula with sugar

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Roast Beef?

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn Beef

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Hash Browns?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Scrambled egg whites?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Marmalade?

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Fish

----------


## Cuchculan

Some sorts. Yum

Shrimp?

----------


## 1

Yukk

Melted cheese

----------


## Cornholio

Yum unless it's brie

Salsa?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

It's alright 

Banana bread

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Arugla?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yummy 

Friskies

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Rare steak?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Salty French Fries

----------


## Otherside

Yum 

French fries with salt and vinegar

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fried Banana

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Cherry pie yogurt ?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spicy Buffalo Wings

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Apple Pie and Cream?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pickles

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Roasted cauliflower?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum!

Peanut Butter sandwich

----------


## Cornholio

Not yuck but not exactly yum either. Neutral.

Salads with fruit in them such as dried cranberries, fresh strawberries or mandarin orange slices?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk! Only like salads with meat in them

Honey Bunches Of Oats

----------


## Cornholio

I like that answer. Yum.

Cookie butter?


Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Never tried it hmm

Raisin Bran

----------


## Cornholio

I tried it for the first time last week. It is amazing and addicting. My new go to when I want something sweet, just eat a spoonful.

Yum.

Chex Mix?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what that even is.

Hard boiled eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Licorice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince Pies?

----------


## Cornholio

My Google search tells me yuck. Although, I would probably enjoy the mincemeat pie.

Caramel?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum

Strawberry Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mustard?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Ketchup on your eggs?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pickled Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bottled Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Wine?

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Prune Juice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Beer

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork?

----------


## 1

Yum

Caviar

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tried it. Looks Yuk.

Snails?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Peaches

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cow's tongue?

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Ox tail?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ring Doughnuts?

----------


## 1

Yum

Chicken Cesar Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cod?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cole Slaw

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Polo Mints?

----------


## 1

Yum

Garlic Bread

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toad in the Hole?

----------


## 1

Yuk

White rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Oranges?

----------


## 1

Yum

Peas

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cottage Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

M&Ms

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Milky Way

----------


## 1

Yum

Carrot Cake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Banana Cake?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Creamy Peanut Butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Jelly Babies?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk

Mushrooms?

----------


## 1

They're alright 

Chocolate pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Digestives?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pecan

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Apple Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Garlic bread with butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Smarties?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Vitamin Tablets?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Scallops?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Kale?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum

Mash Potatoes

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Snap peas?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Broccoli

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Deer meat?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Cabbage

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cottage Cheese?

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Sprite?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fresh Orange Juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Coffee

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Pepper jack cheese?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Banana bread

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Pepperoni?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum

Nesquik

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Bananas with caramel?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Bleh

Pesto

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Watermelon?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bubblegum cake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mash?

----------


## 1

Yum

Hot dogs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bread Rolls?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Strawberry?

----------


## 1

By itself then yuk

Corn chips

----------


## anxiouskathie

yum

milk duds

----------


## 1

Yum

Salmon

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum

Lobster

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cheddar cheese

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum

nacho cheese

----------


## 1

Yumm

Bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Hash Browns

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Shortbread cookies?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

apple Crumble?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Baby food

----------


## Cuchculan

Not bad. Yum

Pears?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana in oatmeal

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Wheatabix?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Grilled chicken

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cold Turkey?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cinnamon bread

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pickled Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sour candies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Green Tea?

----------


## 1

Yum

Dog Food

----------


## Cuchculan

Ruff Yuk

Ham?

----------


## 1

Yum

Salami on pizza

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk.

Spam? I've never even tried it. Lots of commercials here on tv for it lately. No, just no. I'd starve to death first. I don't even know what spam is.

----------


## 1

Yuk

Corn

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Wholemeal Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ice cream sandwiches

----------


## Cornholio

> Spam? I've never even tried it. Lots of commercials here on tv for it lately. No, just no. I'd starve to death first. I don't even know what spam is.



Basically like a hot dog. Pork scraps with a lot more sodium and no beef trimmings. 

Yum to icecream sandwiches.

Chili?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum

M&Ms?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Rolo?

----------


## 1

Yum

*?*

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Basically like a hot dog. Pork scraps with a lot more sodium and no beef trimmings.



Yuck  ::(:  Yeah I'd rather starve

^ That pizza looks good, yum.

It's crawfish season here. Crawfish, anyone?

crawfish-standing.jpg

----------


## 1

Yuuuk

Cupcakes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Marsh mellow?

----------


## 1

Yum

Eggs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Beetroot?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Eggplant

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Chicken?

----------


## 1

If it's boneless then yum

Apple with peanut butter smeared on it

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk

Jam Tarts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Boneless Chicken

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Grilled Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cinnamon cake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk. My mother loves them. The Buns. 

Pork sausages?

----------


## 1

Yum

Garlic pepper

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Tofu?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cheddar Slices

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Ham Roll

----------


## 1

Yuk

French Fries

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Peaches and cream?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Potato pancakes?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Yorkshire Pudding?

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Mooncake

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of that one as well.

Black bean soup?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spinach

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk Popeye.

Pork Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bison Burger

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Cotton candy/candy floss for the non Americans lol? 

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toasted Ham?

----------


## 1

Yum..The last cotton candy I had looked like a brain 

Cashews

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pineapple

----------


## Sagan

Yum.

Tuna?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sour Cream

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yum (if non-light).

Sriracha sauce.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sounds yuk

Apple Juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bacon hot dog

----------


## Cuchculan

American food. LOL Yum

Cheese roll

----------


## 1

Yum

Dark Chocolate

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Plums?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cherries

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Carrots?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Broccoli rabe?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Grilled lettuce

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lemon juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Beef Jerky

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yum

Smoked cheese

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn on the cob

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatloaf?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Chicken sausage?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Corn Beef?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Butternut squash soup?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

American food again. Never heard of it. LOL

Jam Tarts?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yum

Squid





> American food again. Never heard of it. LOL



Haven't heard of it either. I don't believe it's popular anywhere to be honest, but I may be wrong.

----------


## 1

Yuk

Clam Chowder

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yum

Seafood pizza

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Wheat Bread

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beans on toast?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yum

Prarie oysters

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk I would assume. Not something we would get in Ireland. Or I have heard of.

Chocolate milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Kiwi

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Oranges

----------


## 1

Yum

Pineapple Pizza

----------


## Otherside

YUK. 

Brie and Grape Sandwich 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Yuk

Peanut Butter Sandwich

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yuck (I think?)

Goat cheese

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cheddar cheese

----------


## Lunaire

> Yuk
> 
> Cheddar cheese



Yuck!

Papaya?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pecan Pie

----------


## Lunaire

Yummers~

Quinoa?

----------


## Sagan

Grass? 

Drunk.

Wine red?

----------


## 1

Yuk..

Jelly

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum, but I have to be in the mood and only certain kinds.

Boudin sausage bagels?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Onion bagel

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Bacon. Just. Bacon. On anything. Or, by itself. Bacon.

----------


## 1

Mmm

Apple Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pear Water?

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Stuffed clams?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Brown bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chicken burger

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Raisins?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spicy Chicken Burger

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fried bread and eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Beans

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Onions?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ketchup

----------


## Cornholio

Yum on certain things

Lemonade?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sprite

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pasta?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pesto Pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Rice Pudding?

----------


## 1

It's ok

Diet Soda

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fruit Loops

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Milky Bar?

----------


## 1

Yum

Taco salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Goat's cheese?

----------


## 1

Blah

Chicken with bone?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yum

Bailey's Irish Cream

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Pickles in a burger

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Marmalade?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Seaweed Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Omelette?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Tomato soup with grilled cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Dumplings?

----------


## 1

Never tried them, look good tho

Ham

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Roasted pig?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Blah

Milk Chocolate M&Ms

----------


## Cornholio

They're ok and WTF? That avatar is scary 😦 I can't​ be here *runs away*

Dried fruit?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Pls don't hurt it's feelings, it's been through a lot

Also, yuk

Greek Salad

----------


## L

yuck

Sweet popcorn?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Veggie sandwich

----------


## Cornholio

Hmm, yuck

Cheerios?


Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum

Root Beer Float

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Pistachio ice cream?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Oreo Cheesecake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese and onion?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pizza Sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sponge Cake?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cheesecake

----------


## Cuchculan

Some are nice. 

Beef Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Calzone

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it.

Mince burger?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Banana

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Polenta?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Cherry Pie

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Horse radish?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Plain Bagel

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

French onion soup

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Flan

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Horse Radish?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cranberry Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Soya Milk?

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Soy sauce?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum

Lumpia

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Cherry tomatoes?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Croissant

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Vegetable cream cheese?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk Yuk

Cake with orange slices in it

----------


## Lunaire

Yum!

Almond butter?

----------


## 1

Yum

Almond Milk

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Coconut milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

White Pudding?

----------


## 1

Yum

Greek Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk. Too healthy looking. 

Turnips?

----------


## Cornholio

Damn, I love a good Greek salad. Thank God for living in NJ where there's a million diners.

Nay to the turnips

Paramesan cheese?



Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yum

Tofu

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Cabbage soup?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Mmm

Peas

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Split pea soup m

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Peanut Butter Cookies

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Vegetable stir fry?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yuk

Greek Yogurt

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Brussels sprouts

----------


## 1

Yum

Carrots

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Green Beans?

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Salmon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cabbage?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Steamed broccoli?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Boiled egg?

----------


## 1

Yum

Olives

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hazel Nuts?

----------


## 1

Yum

Turkey

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk Too dry.

Duck?

----------


## 1

Blegh 

Fish

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Chicken pot pie?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pea Soup?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Biscuits and gravy?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham Roll?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Burrito

----------


## Cornholio

Yum minus the tortilla

Chocolate mousse?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yum

Strawberry Mouse

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

BBQ ribs?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fruit Cake?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Plain cookies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Doughnuts?

----------


## 1

Yum

Hash Brown

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Green bell peppers?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yum

Salty Pretzels

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Apple Crumble?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Banana cream pie

----------


## Cornholio

Yum 

Triscuits?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of them

Onion Rings?

----------


## Cornholio

Yummmmm

Banana bread?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cottage Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mushrooms?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Spicy Cheetos?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Batch Loaf?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Meatloaf

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk.

Filet mignon?

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Bland muffins

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Fruity cereals?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yum

Blueberry Pie

----------


## Cornholio

Ehhh, it's ok

Bubble gum flavored bubble gum?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cola Drops?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Orange Soda

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Dark Chocolate?

----------


## 1

Yuum

Cheese Pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Black Russian?

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck. Not a fan of coffee liquor.

Energy drinks?



Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk. Not a fan at all. 

Chop Chip Cookies?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange flavored pie

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Grapefruit?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Melons?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cream Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Butter Milk?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pancakes with strawberry on top

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apple Sauce?

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Blueberry muffins?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toasted Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

French toast sticks

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cottage Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mac and Cheese

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Peach tea?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chinese Food

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Yam?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cough Syrup

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Boiled Cabbage?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Hamburger

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Turkey wings?

----------


## 1

Yum

Scrambled Eggs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Poached Egg?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cinnamon Toast Crunch

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Wheat Germ?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Grilled ham sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheddar Cheese?

----------


## sweetful

Yum

corn on da cob

----------


## 1

Yuk

Brownies

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Lobster lo mein

----------


## 1

Yuk 

Sweet & Sour Sauce

----------


## sweetful

Yuck

brown rice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn Dogs

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Brussels sprouts?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yum

Canned salmon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Spring Roll?

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Meatloaf?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuck.

Pizza Hut pizza?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

KFC?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum, but Popeye's is better  :;): 

Buttercream​ frosting?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yuk

Strawberry Milkshake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cranberry Juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Prunes?

----------


## 1

Yuk

String Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Melon?

----------


## 1

Yum

Dog Food

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cat Food?

----------


## 1

Mmm!

Clam Chowder

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Potato soup?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yum

Pink Bubblegum?

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Turkey ham?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mash Potatoes with gravy

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Corn Beef?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Buttery Biscuits?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Olives?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Gingerbread​ cookies?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pineapple?

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Liver?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yuk

Onions

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Crab?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bagels

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Roast beef sandwiches? 

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yum!

Salt And Vinegar Chips?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Strawberry Milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Watermelon

----------


## sweetful

Yuck

Kale?

----------


## Cornholio

Yummm

Turkey bacon?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## sweetful

Yumzers

Ranch Doritos

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Marsh mellows?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fish tacos

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Kangaroo Burger?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pringles Chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Red Apples

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Celery and peanut butter?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yuk

Veggie Chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pineapple Meatballs

----------


## sweetful

Yuck

Veggie pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hot Cross buns?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Croissants

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Brown Bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pesto Pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Spinach?

----------


## 1

Yum

Leaf

----------


## Cuchculan

Leaf of what? Just a leaf? Yuk

Roasted Ants?

----------


## 1

Yum

Vanilla Sundae

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Cheese and jalapeno nachos?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Quaker Oats

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

French Toast?

----------


## 1

Yum

Lime flavored water

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Beef Jerky?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Jelly Filled Doughnuts

----------


## Cuchculan

Jelly = Jam? Yum

Blackberry Pudding?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Sweet and Sour Sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cornflakes?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ranch dressing

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mustard

----------


## 1

Yum

Turkey Bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Roast Pork?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Toasted bread with butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apple Crumble?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Hotdog wrapped in bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Chilli?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pepsi

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Omelette?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bologna

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Ham?

----------


## 1

Only if it's cold then yum

Chicken Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toasted sugar on bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Buttered Biscuits

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum

Biscuits and gravy

----------


## 1

Yum

Pecan Cookies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese spread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Licorice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

White Chocolate?

----------


## 1

Yum

Lemonade

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Squid?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fried Banana

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Olives?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Salt & Vinegar Chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese roll?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Onion inside a burger patty

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bread and Jam?

----------


## 1

It's alright 

Scrambled Egg

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Poached Egg?

----------


## 1

Yum

Chocolate Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beans on toast?

----------


## 1

Yum

Greasy Bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Macaroni ?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pasta

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cabbage?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pickles

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum at times

Hard bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pepperjack cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what it even is. 

Smokey bacon crisps?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cheetos (Pls tell me u know that is or I will force u to eat them  :-_-: )

----------


## Cuchculan

I do. We have them here though I never tried them. Look nice enough. 

Mince?

----------


## 1

Yum

Vanilla + Chocolate pudding

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Hard boiled eggs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Frosted Flakes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Butter Milk?

----------


## 1

Never tried it 

Cherries

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Sushi?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sardines

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Tuna?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Depends on my mood, usually yuck.

Lobster?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Apple Sauce?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pizza Crust

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lime Juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bananas

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum

Double-stuffed oreos?

----------


## 1

Yum

Hash Browns

----------


## Cuchculan

yum

Plums?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cereal Bars

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends on the type.

Rice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Peas

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Roast Beef?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Fried shrimp?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Tuna sandwich

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Depends on my mood (usually yuk).

PB & J?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fish tacos

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beetroot?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuck.

Fried chicken?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sweet Potato

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Turkey breast?

----------


## 1

Yuum

Apple slices

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Oranges?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cilantro

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Taco Bell tacos?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange slices in cake

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Frosting?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cinnamon sticks

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Rye Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Lime

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Lemon?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Bud Lite Lime?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham Roll?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Duck

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had it. But yuk anyway

Deer?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bison Burger

----------


## Cuchculan

Would try it. Never have done. 

Horse meat?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuck. Omg.

Crab meat?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Seafood

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Pulled pork?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yuk

Octopus

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Dog Meat?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chopped onions

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Onions and Eggs mixed in a bowl and spread on bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk, but without the onions then yum

Pickle sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Rat on a stick?

----------


## 1

Yum

Wheat bread

----------


## Cornholio

It's ok

Cinnamon sugar soft pretzel

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yum

Chocolate chip bagel

----------


## Cornholio

Yuck

Girl Scout cookies?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yum

Pink doughnut

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum. (Are girl scout cookies made from real girl scouts?)

Tomatoes.

----------


## 1

Yum

Spicy sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Spring Roll?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Brown Rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork Pie?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Don't know what that is. It doesn't sound appealing, tbh.

Spam?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hash Browns?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pork skins

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Gummy Bears?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sweet & Sour Sauce

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Twizzlers?

----------


## 1

Yum

Dinner Rolls

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Breakfast Rolls?

----------


## 1

Yum

Mac & Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Chicken grilled?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Rice with ketchup

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Bagel?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cheesecake

----------


## Cornholio

Yum

Cream soda

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yuk

Dominos Pizza

----------


## sweetful

Yuck

Apple Jacks

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince Pies?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cupcakes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Caramel?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cranberry Sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mayo and chips?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pancakes with butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Creamed Rice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cheesy Bagel

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sponge Cake?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Honey

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream Crackers?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Noodles

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fish Fingers?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spam

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Frog's legs?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Lime Soda

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork Sausages?

----------


## 1

Yum

Crunchy Chocolate Balls

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Snowballs?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Ice Cream Cone

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum

Fried twinkies

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Just pie? Some are nice. 

Ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

100% Orange Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Tonic Water?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Porkchop

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Vitamins?

----------


## 1

They're ok

Mushrooms on pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pineapple?

----------


## 1

Yuk

French Fries

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum at times. 

Corn on the cob?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Unpasteurized Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mashed Spuds?

----------


## 1

Never heard of that

Milk Chocolate M&Ms

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Chocolate covered strawberries?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sushi

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince Burgers?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sour Cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Olives?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sugarless Gum

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Skittles?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mango Juice

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum

Pineapple juice?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cream Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum and yuk. Small bit of cream only. 

Buns?

----------


## 1

Yum

Noodles with veggies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cabbage?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuck.

French bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Buttermilk

----------


## Skippy

Yum

Blueberry Muffins

----------


## 1

Yum

Sweet Bread

----------


## Skippy

Sure! 

Indian food! (*drooool*)

----------


## 1

It's alright 

Honey Bunches Of Oats

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Veal?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Canned Tuna

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Plums?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Peaches?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Goat's cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Calzone

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what that even is. 

Duck?

----------


## 1

Blegh

Creamy Peanut Butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate that stuff. 

Real Butter?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cantaloupe

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham and cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Apple Sausages

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pig's feet?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Grilled Chicken Breast

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Dates?

----------


## 1

Don't know wat that is

Fruit Punch

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apple Sauce?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cheese sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Ploughman's lunch?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cookie Dough

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Marsh mellows?

----------


## 1

Yum

Corndog

----------


## Cuchculan

Not had it. 

Yazoo milk drink?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana with rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Irish Stew?

----------


## 1

Never tried it

Peaches

----------


## Goat

Yum. Watermelon?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fish soup

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cod?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cole Slaw

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Sour cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Brown Rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ice Pops?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Dippin Dots?

----------


## Cuchculan

What are they? Never heard of them.

Dumplings?

----------


## 1

Yum

Popsicle

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Grilled Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pickle Sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Chicken wings?

----------


## 1

Yum

Potato Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Not bad. 

Hot Pot?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Egg Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cold Rice?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Curry Sauce

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk

Cold pizza?

----------


## 1

Yum

Rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Some is nice.

Brown Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Moldy Bread

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Carrot Cake?

----------


## 1

It's alright 

Roasted Pig

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Goat?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Turkey Bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham Roll?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pancakes with syrup

----------


## Cuchculan

Just the pancakes. 

Banana Bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Gum

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Jolly Ranchers?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cheese Pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Omelette?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Garlic Bread

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Swizz Roll?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Don't know what that is lol.

Peanut butter?

----------


## 1

Yum

Seaweed Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Apricots?

----------


## 1

Yuk

100% Orange Juice?

----------


## Wishie

Yum. 

Fried rice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

String Beans?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Seasoned Cabbage?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Lettuce?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana ketchup

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cat food?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bell Pepper

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Baked Beans?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Pumpkin Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Buttered Biscuits

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Ham Roll?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pig with an apple in it's mouth?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Yam?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Lemon ice water

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Peaches?

----------


## 1

Yum

Kiwi

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cider?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fried Chicken

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Turkey Slices?

----------


## 1

Yum

Egg sandwich

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuck. 

Beef fajitas?

----------


## 1

Yum

Black Beans

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Milky Bar?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bird Food

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince Burgers?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Strawberry Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Marmalade?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Honey Mustard

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Plum Jam?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Steamed Carrots

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Breakfast Roll?

----------


## 1

Yum

Corn

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mango?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spinach

----------


## Lunaire

Yum!

Couscous?

----------


## 1

Never tried it, but it looks gud

Sushi

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mint Tea?

----------


## 1

Yumm

Sausage

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Goat?

----------


## 1

Bleh

Avocado

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Grapes?

----------


## 1

Yum

Salted potato

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sweet Peas?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Mixed Veggies

----------


## Cuchculan

Fine at times

Mango juice?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cockroach on a stick

----------


## Cuchculan

Em, Yuk

Toad in a hole?

----------


## 1

Yumm

Chopped tomatoes

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Injera?

----------


## 1

Yum

Turkey Bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Butter Scotch?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Oatmeal Cookies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pot Noodle?

----------


## 1

Yum

Tofu

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Egg Roll?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Shrimp scampi?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Venison?

----------


## 1

Never heard of it 

Lemon Cake

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Pineapple upside down cake?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Lobster?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cottage Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Vanilla cheesecake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Iced Tea?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Ice cubes

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk

Bubble gum ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana with peanut butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Apples?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sardines

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk. Just the smell, omfg.

Instant potatoes lol?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Hash Brown

----------


## Sagan

Yum.

Gin?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Banana?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Strawberry Daiquiris?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Banana ice cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sour Cream?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Vanilla ice cream?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Grilled cheese on toast?

----------


## 1

Yum

Worms

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk (unless they're gummy worms)

Ranch Doritos?

----------


## 1

Yum

Garlic French Fries

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Chili cheese fries

----------


## 1

Yuum

Cookies

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Chocolate chip cookies. Or. Any kind of cookies, ffs.

----------


## 1

Yum

Broccoli

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Turnip?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk.

Peanut butter and banana sandwhich?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pork Chop

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Brown Bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Meatloaf

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk.

Veggie pizza?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Scrambled Egg?

----------


## 1

Yum

Boiled Egg

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Roll?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bacon Bits

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Corn Beef?

----------


## 1

Yuk

French Fries

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Burger?

----------


## sweetful

YUM

strawberry shortcake

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tasted it before. 

Green Beans?

----------


## 1

Yum

Peach Cobbler

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Steamed veggies?

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Corned beef hash?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Meh....yuuuck, unless I'm just starving to death.

Bacon?

----------


## 1

Yum

Chopped Tomato

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Prunes?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Apple Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince Pies?

----------


## 1

Never had them

Apple smeared with peanut butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Jam Tarts?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bacon Cheeseburger

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Sausage Roll?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana nut ice cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Chocolate Muffin?

----------


## 1

Yum

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Strawberry Milk?

----------


## 1

Yumm

Candy Cane

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Chick Peas?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Black Beans

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Yam?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sunflower seeds

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Orange Juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cheddar cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bread Crumbs?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pickle Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toad in the Hole?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Frog legs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Yorkshire Pudding?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cinnamon Sticks

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meat Loaf?

----------


## 1

Yum

Chinese food

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Indian Food?

----------


## 1

Some of it is yum

Baby food

----------


## Cuchculan

Can be nice at times. Oddly enough.

Baked beans?

----------


## 1

Yuum

Maple Syrup

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cooking Apples?

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Deviled eggs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Apple Sausages

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Monkey Nuts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Rice with cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Brown Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bacon sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Dates?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk.

Fluffy unicorns?

----------


## 1

Yum

Steak

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Veal?

----------


## 1

Never heard of it

Almond Milk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Popeye's shrimp poboy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fish Fingers / sticks?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fried Mayonnaise

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Soup?

----------


## 1

Yum

Lemon Soda

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Shandy?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

?

Fried twinkies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Shandy is a mix of beer and red lemonade. Is nice.

----------


## 1

Yuk

Jalapeno Pepper

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese on toast?

----------


## 1

Yum

Honey Corn Dogs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Duck?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Plain French Fries

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuck. Esp McDonald's ffs. Yuck.

Pappa John's pizza?

----------


## 1

Yum

Hot Sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Egg Plant?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Egg Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fried Chicken?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Fish

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pig?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana muffin

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yek.

Blueberry muffin?

----------


## 1

It's ok

Ramen Noodles

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Jam Tarts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pop Tarts

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Banana Milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Oysters

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Plums?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cheese cubes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Corn Beef?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Hash Brown w/ ketchup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Cake?

----------


## 1

Yumm

Sweet Potato

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuck.

Loaded baked potatoe?

----------


## 1

Yum

Brussels Sprout

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pickled Eggs?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cinnamon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Peas?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cilantro

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Papa John's?

----------


## 1

Yuum

Sourdough Bread?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Brisket?

----------


## 1

Yum

Oreo cookie with milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Gummy Bears?

----------


## 1

Yuk

McDonald's Breakfast?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum (without eggs)

Sonic (is my weakness)?

----------


## 1

Yumm

Sugar Cookies

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Cookies and cream ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Salmon sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Veal?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk.

Bacon sandwich?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum

Tomato Juice

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum

Orange juice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Banana Milk?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Uhm no idea what that is but I'd say no.

Vanilla milk shake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Banana milk is a bit like a milk shake. Banana flavour. No to vanilla. 

Orange Crush?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Skunk stew

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham Roll?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spicy Burrito

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Chips / Fries?

----------


## 1

Yum

Shrimp

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fried Bread?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Garlic Fries

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Swiss Roll?

----------


## 1

Yum

Poach Eggs

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk.

Turkey leg?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chicken Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Dog Food?

----------


## 1

Yuum

Turkey Bacon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese Roll?

----------


## 1

Yum

Squash

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pears?

----------


## 1

Yum

Watermelon

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tasted it before. 

Lime Juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

7Up

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum

Cranberry juice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Jello

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Marble Slab ice cream?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Strawberry Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Creamed Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Black beans

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk

Pumpkin?

----------


## 1

Yum

Orange

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apples?

----------


## 1

Yumm

Pickle sammich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Grapes?

----------


## 1

Yum

Chicken Breast

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Porridge?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cabbage

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Meh. Mostly yuk.

Cinnamon rolls?

----------


## 1

Yuum

Sushi

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hot dog?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk.

Cheeseburgers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pig's head?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

? Uhm. Yuck.

Venison?

----------


## 1

Don't know wat that is

Twinkies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mars Bar?

----------


## 1

Yum

Salad Dressing

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pork Chops?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Greasy Bacon

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Grilled hamburgers?

----------


## 1

Yuum

Spoonful of Sugar

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Grilled steak?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cotton Candy

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Fried twinkies?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Quiche

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Meh. Fair enough.

Quiche is...yuck to me.

Popsicles?

----------


## 1

Yum

Neapolitan Ice Cream

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum.

Marble Slab ice cream?

----------


## 1

Mmm!

Cinnamon Toast Crunch Cereal

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese?

----------


## 1

Depends wat kind, but usually yum

Spicy jalapeno pepper

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham Sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum

Whip Cream

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yum. Whipped cream can be fun. I actually have a can in my fridge from my last gf, that I need to throw away. It's been in there forever.

Kiwi?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Spinach

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beef

----------


## 1

Yum

Hard baked Cookies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Peanuts?

----------


## 1

Yum

Peanut Butter Breakfast Bar

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk

Mince Burgers?

----------


## 1

Yum

Tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cabbage?

----------


## 1

Yum

Grapes

----------


## Cuchculan

If Green. Yum

Bacon Sandwich?

----------


## 1

Yum

Tangerine

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Beef Stew?

----------


## 1

Yum

Spaghetti and Meatballs?

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Chocolate chip waffles?

----------


## 1

Yum

Poached Egg

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Scotch Egg?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Banana Sundae

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Strawberries and Cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Potato with sour cream?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Wine Drops?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Buffalo Burger

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Rice Pudding?

----------


## 1

Yum

Goat Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mushrooms?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Pineapple Pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese Cake?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bagel w/ cream cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Crackers with cheese?

----------


## 1

Yuum

Provolone Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ice Cream and Jelly?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Bread and Jam?

----------


## 1

It's ok

Salt Crackers

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cider?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Beans & Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk. Not together. Never

Wine Gums?

----------


## 1

Never heard of that

Nachos

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Gummy Bears?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Crunchy Peanut Butter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Doughnuts?

----------


## 1

Yum

Cucumber slices

----------


## sweetful

Yum

Shrimp rolls?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mars Bar?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ranch dressing on pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Omelette?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Chocolate chip muffin

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum. My favourite.

Cream cake?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pancakes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fish and Chips?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Onion Rings

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apple Tart?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Green Apples

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Peaches?

----------


## 1

Yum

Watermelon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Raw Fish?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cranberry Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Frog's legs?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Sandwich with mayo & mustard?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Toasted Banana?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Almond Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Not bad. 

Prune Juice?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Tomato Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Carrots?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bacon Bits

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fried Egg?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bottled Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Oat Meal?

----------


## 1

Yum

Fish Nuggets

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Wine Gums?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Waffles

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cottage Pie?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Eeeeek no idea what that is, but it doesn't sound good...


Bacon cheeseburger?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Strawberry Milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Jam Tarts?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Peas

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Milk?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuk. Big yuck.

Kettle corn?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it. Don't have it over here. 

Corn Beef?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Onion Rings

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Sausage Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cream Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Banana Cake?

----------


## 1

It's ok

Raisin Cookie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Jam Tart

----------


## 1

Yak

Iguana feet

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Duck

----------


## 1

Yak

Lemon soda

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream?

----------


## 1

Yummerz

Anchovies

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Olives?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Bagel W/ cream cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## 1

Yak

Chicken Tenders

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Roll

----------


## 1

Yum

Mcdonald's

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pineapple

----------


## 1

Yak

Fat Free Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk

Mushy Peas?

----------


## 1

They're okayyy

Sprinkles

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of them

Dates

----------


## 1

Yak

Dark Chocolate

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

White Chocolate

----------


## 1

Yummerz

Fruitcake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork Chop?

----------


## 1

Yum

Neapolitan Ice Cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Roll?

----------


## 1

Yak

Pumpkin Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream Cake?

----------


## 1

Yak

Apple Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mince Pie?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

dafuq is mince pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mince-pies-whole-halved.jpg

----------


## 1

Orange Joose?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Plum?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Lime juice?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. yuk

Coke?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Pepsi?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mushy Peas?

----------


## Otherside

Yuk. I must be the only person in this country that says that. 

Gherkins?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Green Beans?

----------


## Otherside

Yum.

Carrots?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Veal?

----------


## 1

Eh

Peanut Butter Oatmeal

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk 

Wheat bread?

----------


## CeCe

yum. milo?

----------


## Cuchculan

Milo? Never heard of it. Ireland here. 

Grapes?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sardine & Pickle Sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cow's tongue?

----------


## Kimbra

Yuck 

Tofu?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk? Never had it. 

Corned Beef?

----------


## 1

Yak

Root Beer

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

cow's tongue?

----------


## 1

Yak

Vanilla Oatmeal

----------


## Cassie

Yuk 


Mac n cheese 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mushy Peas

----------


## Cassie

Yuk 

Brussel sprouts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham

----------


## Cassie

Yuk 

Banana bread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tried it. Might like it. So Yum.

Cow's tongue

----------


## 1

Yak

Salmon

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cale?

----------


## 1

Nah

Banana Shake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Protein Milk?

----------


## 1

It's alright

Chopped onions

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mushrooms

----------


## 1

Yak

Fish

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mango

----------


## 1

Nope

Brown Rice

----------


## Cuchculan

No thanks

Cheese?

----------


## Cassie

Yum

Pickles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Brown Bread?

----------


## 1

Yum

Oranges?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Corn?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Peas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cod?

----------


## 1

Ehh no

Pickle juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Apple juice

----------


## 1

Yum

Apple Cider?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Gingerbread men?

----------


## 1

Yum

Pumpkin Pie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Stew?

----------


## 1

Yak

Celery Sticks

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fried Mice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Ants?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sperm?

----------


## 1

Nooo

Crusty Foot?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## Cassie

Yuk 

Peanuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Horse meat?

----------


## 1

Yak

Unicorn Meat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Oatmeal?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Peanut Butter Oatmeal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mars Bar?

----------


## 1

Yum

Skittles?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Gum?

----------


## 1

Yum

Banana flavored milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Strawberry flavoured milk?

----------


## Cassie

Yuk 

Mochi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it. 

Vodka?

----------


## 1

Nah

Fish

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Gum

----------


## 1

Yum

Cigarettes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cigars?

----------


## 1

Yaak

Tuna?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese?

----------


## 1

Yum

Caviar?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beans?

----------


## 1

Refried then yum

Smoked Ham?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fried bread?

----------


## 1

Yak

Bean soup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Rice?

----------


## 1

Yum

Brown Rice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince pies?

----------


## 1

Never had em before

Canned Sardines?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Spam?

----------


## 1

No thanks

Spicy Food?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Fried Banana?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Onion

----------


## 1

Yum (Depending on how it's served)

Pepper?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lamb Chops?

----------


## 1

Yak

Strawberries?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Plums?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Purple Onions?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lard?

----------


## 1

Yaak

Chicken Wings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Milk?

----------


## 1

Yum

Strawberry Milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Coffee?

----------


## 1

Never had it before 

Omelette?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Burger?

----------


## 1

Yum

Bagel with Tomato?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fish Fingers?

----------


## 1

Yuuk

Dinner Rolls?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mustard?

----------


## 1

Yum

Sweet Potato?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Chocolate?

----------


## 1

Yum!

Squid?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Milk Shake?

----------


## 1

Yum

Coconut Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ginger Ale?

----------


## 1

Yum

Vanilla Pudding?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cherry Pie?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Grapes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ice Cream?

----------


## 1

Yum

Yogurt?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

[BEEP] milk?

----------


## 1

As an infant yum, Heh

Candy Corn?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Candy Floss?

----------


## 1

Yuk

Cough Medicine?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pigion?

----------


## 1

Yummy,especially in a soup

Salmon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Horse meat?

----------


## CeCe

Y-U-C-K

fried rice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatballs?

----------


## 1

Yummerz

Orange Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beef stew

----------


## ConstellationStudies

yuk


strawberry lemonade?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Cake?

----------


## CeCe

yum 

mushrooms?

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk

Pork Chop?

----------


## CeCe

yuck 

sushi?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Corn?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Brown Bread?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Jam?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yuck

Porchkop sandwiches?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pig;s feet? ( Trotters )

----------


## CloudMaker

Yum

Chitlins?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of them. What are they?

Banana Split?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of them. What are they?

Banana Split?

----------


## Relle

> Never heard of them. What are they?
> 
> Banana Split?



Yum!

Chilling are pig intestines, some people over here eat them mostly for Thanksgiving and the holidays, they smell awful. I know a lot of people that like them but I hate them lol

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk then. LOL

Porridge?

----------


## 1

Yak

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese Dips?

----------


## CeCe

yuck
tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Gin?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yuck I only drink margaritas

Circus peanuts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fried Bread?

----------


## CeCe

yum 

fried pineapple?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham roll?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cream?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yum

Shrimp?

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk
Goat's cheese?

----------


## Lucid

Yuk.....the smell..

Swedish Meatballs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Might be nice. Love meatballs.

Rum Cake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had them. Yuk

Chicken?

----------


## Cassie

Chicken is good depends on my mind that day though 



Yogurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Ham?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Custard?

----------


## Cassie

Yum 

Peas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Strawberry Milk?

----------


## Goat

yum 
coconut water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese?

----------


## CloudMaker

YUM

margaritas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cod?

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk

Cream?

----------


## Cassie

Yuk 

Kiwi  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Normal burgers?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yum

TV dinners?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Boiled Egg?

----------


## Cassie

Yuck 


Watermelon  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Oranges?

----------


## Relle

Not a big orange fan but I'll go with Yum lol

Calamari?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## Relle

Yum! 

Cheesecake ice cream?

----------


## Cuchculan

They sell that? No idea. 

Goat's milk?

----------


## Ironman

> Yum! 
> 
> Cheesecake ice cream?







> They sell that? No idea. 
> 
> Goat's milk?



Yes, cheesecake ice cream is good!  Either as the ice cream itself or chunks of cheesecake mixed in.

Goat's milk?  I guess it would be okay - YUM   

sushi (in particular, salmon or tuna)

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lamb Chops?

----------


## Relle

Yum! (Never had them but I've always thought they looked tasty)

Key Lime Pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

You keep posting food I have never heard of. LOL What is that?

Stew?

----------


## Relle

It's soooo good lol kinda similar to cheesecake but made with limes. It's popular in the summer

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

A food I actually know. LOL Yum

Spring roll?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yuck too healthy LOL

Velveta?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of that one either. We might have another name for it. 

Goose?

----------


## CloudMaker

Idk never had it 

Squirrel?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk, I imagine.

Pork Pie?

----------


## CloudMaker

wow that’s something I’ve never heard of now. sounds bad

Squirrel isn’t bad. Kind of tough. 

menudo?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of that one either. 

Bacon?

----------


## Relle

Yum!

Blueberry muffins?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cream doughnuts?

----------


## Relle

Gonna go with yuk lol. They're not too bad but I'm not the biggest fan of them either.

Sweet potato?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Corn?

----------


## CloudMaker

> Yum
> 
> Corn?



Yuck. I grew up in Iowa, LOL. 

Meatloaf?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mince Pies?

----------


## CloudMaker

Never had, sounds good. 

Quesadillas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have no idea what that even is. 

Jam Tart?

----------


## CloudMaker

Quesadillas are tortillas with melted cheese in them. 

Jam sounds yum but I don’t think I’ve ever had a tart. 

Liver?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Do they eat pudding over there? Comes from the inside of a pig. Is nice.

----------


## CloudMaker

uh we have pudding yes but WTF kind comes from a pig? usually here it’s chocolate, vanilla, or tapioca 

you Europeans are weird with your pig puddings and meat “”pie”” LOL

What about haggis?

----------


## Cuchculan

Haggis is horrible. That is a cow's stomach. We have either white or black pudding. Goes well with a fry up. Mince pie. You eat them at Christmas.

Crisps? Not fries. Think you lot might actually call our crisps Chips. Come in a bag and have many flavours.

----------


## CloudMaker

Yeah those are chips here. I don’t know anyone who doesn’t like fried potatoes. Chips or fries LOL

Crab cakes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had them. Sound too healthy. 

Fishfingers?

----------


## Relle

I think those are called fish sticks here. I'll say yuk lol never been a fan of them.

Grilled cheese sandwich?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Ham?

----------


## Relle

Yum but I don't eat it nearly as much as I used to with the exception of bacon.

Meatloaf?

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to like it. 

Hard boiled eggs?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yum

Carona beer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Crackers?

----------


## Relle

Yum!

Cod fish?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yuck!

Gazpacho?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never jeard of it before in my life. 

Beans?

----------


## Ironman

Yum - depends on the beans.

@Cuchculan
 - Velveeta is a big block of cheese food that melts easily; Menudo is a type of soup eaten by our Latinos (Mexico/Puerto Rico), crab cakes are a mixture of crab meat, bread crumbs, herbs (and egg to hold everything together) formed into small patties and fried or baked, and gazpacho is a cold tomato/salsa soup usually made in Spain.  It's good...especially in hot weather!

Chicken parmesan

----------


## Cuchculan

I live and I learn. Sound like an expert cook man. I tend to eat basic food. Normal as I would call it. 

Yum to the chicken part

Rice pudding?

----------


## CloudMaker

> Yum - depends on the beans.
> 
> @Cuchculan
>  - Velveeta is a big block of cheese food that melts easily; Menudo is a type of soup eaten by our Latinos (Mexico/Puerto Rico), crab cakes are a mixture of crab meat, bread crumbs, herbs (and egg to hold everything together) formed into small patties and fried or baked, and gazpacho is a cold tomato/salsa soup usually made in Spain.  It's good...especially in hot weather!
> 
> Chicken parmesan



Thank you for explaining this. Sorry I thought they were all common foods but maybe it’s just because I live in California. I never know. I’ve only ever lived in the south and California, and haven’t been to the south in 30 years now. 

Yum @ rice pudding. 

Rotisserie chicken?

----------


## Relle

Yum

Banana pudding?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fry up?

----------


## CloudMaker

Is that stir fry? If so, yum. I make it all the time with cauliflower and celery. 

Biscuits and gravy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fry = sausages, eggs, bacon, fried bred, white pudding, etc, etc. 

Yuk

Mars bar?

----------


## Relle

Yum. I think I remember those but I haven't seen them in years. Don't think I've ever had one but they sound similar to a milky way bar.

Apple pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pancakes?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yum but I never eat them because I’m afraid of getting fat LOL

lentils?

----------


## Cuchculan

yuk. Hippy food

Irish Coffee?

----------


## CloudMaker

> yuk. Hippy food
> 
> Irish Coffee?



Yuck I don’t like coffee but what’s different about Irish coffee?

Coca-Cola?

----------


## Relle

Yuk except for the vanilla flavor lol

Avocado?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mash and beans?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yuck

Carrot soup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk. Though every soup has carrots in it. LOL Like soup.

Onion rings?

----------


## Cassie

Yum 

Pickles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fried Onions?

----------


## CloudMaker

YUM everything is good fried 

Potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Sprouts?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yuck 

Kool-aid?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Onions

----------


## Cassie

Does mixed berry diet green tea count? 

Falafel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Goose?

----------


## Cassie

Yuk


 Veggie pizza 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Milk?

----------


## Cassie

Yuk 

Asparagus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Yam?

----------


## CeCe

yucks

marshmallows

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk. Not and Irish thing

Beans?

----------


## CeCe

yum 

tofu?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Bacon?

----------


## CeCe

yuk

yams?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Turkey?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck
Sourdough?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## Lunaire

Bleh
Whiskey?

----------


## Cuchculan

Irish water of life. Hate the stuff. 

Chips?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum if you mean chips rather than crisps, otherwise meh
Seaweed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Curry?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum, make it all the time
Pickled beets?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had them. Or heard of them. 

Salad?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum
Falafel?

----------


## Cuchculan

Normal food only. LOL. Again no idea what that is. 

Milk?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck!

Falafel is ground chickpeas. It’s a type of Mediterranean food. 
4A53A7C5-849F-47E7-94DC-916225970746.jpeg

Parsnips?

----------


## Cuchculan

I know I tried something similar once. Was with a Vegan. the food she tried to make me eat. If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of food. LOL

Sausages?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck!
People are made of food too. Why would god do that?  :Confused: 

Corn chips?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of them

Chops?

----------


## Lunaire

Bleh, not a fan of meat. 

Cotton candy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit sweet. But not bad

Protein milk?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum if it’s cashew or coconut, yuck otherwise. 

Rosemary?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not bad. 

Eggs?

----------


## Lunaire

Gross 

Rhubarb pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Custard?

----------


## Lunaire

Haven’t had it in years, though I remember it being good. 

Carbonated water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Just normal bottled water please

Apple tart?

----------


## Lunaire

Delicious

Butternut squash?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Brioch rolls?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum
Matcha?

----------


## Cuchculan

Another mystery food. LOL

Yam?

----------


## Lunaire

I love yams!

Matcha is a specific kind of green tea people use for energy. 

989B90EB-F2DC-44A0-8DA3-9A23FB2A9D7C.jpeg

Hummus?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk. LOL

Cheese dip?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum though I don’t eat cheese. There are some good cashew based cheese dips. 

Fruit cake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Corned beef?

----------


## Lunaire

Noooo
Cabbage?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Sprouts?

----------


## Otherside

Yuk. 

Couscous?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum! Kind of a weird combo but I like dried cranberries with couscous. 

Polenta?

----------


## Otherside

> dried cranberries with couscous.



Okay, I need to try that, that actually sounds nice.

Yum. 

Custard?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum, I should try making a coconut based one. 

Twinkies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatloaf?

----------


## Lunaire

Yucky

Brussel sprouts?

----------


## Cuchculan

No thank you

Cottage pie?

----------


## Lunaire

Had to look this one up. Looks decent. 

TV dinners?

----------


## Cuchculan

Some are Yum. Others Yuk

Mince pies?

----------


## Lunaire

Never had it but most things with bread are decent. 

Lychee?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese cake?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum 

Coconut cream pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had it. Not a Coconut fan. 

Wine gums?

----------


## Lunaire

Never heard of them. They seem disappointing since they don’t actually have wine in them. 

Hershey’s?

----------


## Cuchculan

No thank you. Somebody sent me some once. Horrible. 

Ham?

----------


## Lunaire

Haven’t had it in about 12 years. Remember it being good. 

La Croix?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what that even is. LOL

Hamburger?

----------


## Lunaire

La Croix is a very divisive soda over here. 

Hamburger = yuck. 

Broccoli?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not bad. My mother eats it all the time.

Mushy peas?

----------


## Lunaire

They’re fine. Would prefer not mushy. 

Water chestnuts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had / heard of. 

Eggplant?

----------


## Lunaire

Meh. They luck better than they taste. Like them battered and fried but everything is good that way. 

Bok Choy? 🥬

----------


## Cuchculan

You and your weird foods again. No idea about this one.

Jam?

----------


## Lunaire

Love jam. Guess you guys must not have as much produce variety as we do here in the states. Bok choy is a pretty common green leaf vegetable used in Asian cooking. 

McDonald’s?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

KFC?

----------


## Lunaire

Haven’t had it in 20 or so years. Remember it being decent. 

Teriyaki?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had it. 

Brown Bread?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum. Can’t go wrong with bread. 

Lentil stew?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fish head stew?

----------


## Lunaire

Sounds awful. 

Artichoke?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk. Sounds healthy. LOL

Iced Tea?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum. Love iced tea better than hot tea. 

Corn syrup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pancakes?

----------


## Lunaire

Yummy. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themselves. 

Rock candy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Blueberry pie?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum
Avocado toast?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Spam?

----------


## Lunaire

Don’t quite remember what it tastes like. 

Calzone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it

Stew?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum 

A calzone is a pizza with crust covering the whole thing and the toppings stuffed inside. 

Jackfruit?

----------


## Cuchculan

Strange foods again. LOL

Bush Beans?

----------


## Lunaire

Mmm I’m thinking about those beans. 

Horseradish?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Bread Pudding?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Onions?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Toffee apple?

----------


## Otherside

Yum. 

Mustard?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Spaghetti?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Meatballs?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Wine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Yuk

Ale?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum
Molasses?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Scotch Eggs?

----------


## Lunaire

Never had 

Peanut butter filled pretzels?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Doughnut?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Canned peas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Frozen peas?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Pea soup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Toast?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Pineapple?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Oranges?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Blue?  ::!:

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue? Blue what? 

Squid?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck. Remember calamari being decent but then again what isn’t if you batter and fry it?

Zucchini?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk and only tasted squid once and it was horrible.

Irish coffee?

----------


## Lunaire

Never had it but I like whiskey. 

Guiness?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cider?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Maple syrup?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Pickled eggs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Yop?

----------


## Flavor

What is Yop?

Crab legs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck

Pomegranate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tasted

Cow's tongue?

----------


## CeltAngel

Good God no.... I mean.... I've never had it, but I feel queasy at the very idea of it.  :: 

Tripe

----------


## CeCe

yuck 

oranges?

----------


## cerulean

yummy 

sushi?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yum. Funnily enough, I was discussing how I much I like it and how it's been a long time since I've had it with my partner this morning.

Pineapple on pizza - "Hawaiian" pizza?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Yum, just has to be vegan  ::):  

fried egg plant?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Chicken wings?

----------


## Flavor

yum 
fried rice?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yum.... I kinda wish you hadn't posted that because I could really go for some now.  :: 

Macaroni and cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Jam tarts?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yum yum yum

Dark chocolate

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Kangaroo burgers?

----------


## CeltAngel

They're actually quite nice, believe it or not! Yum

Colcannon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Swiss Roll?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yum, but very dangerous.  :: 

Stroopwafel?

----------


## Flavor

Yum 

onion rings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Mars Bar?

----------


## CeltAngel

My goodness, yes. Even deep-fried.  ::o: 

Oysters?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fish Fingers?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yeah, I can go with them.

Hot dogs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Milk?

----------


## CeltAngel

*sigh* I used to love milk before my stomach went rogue. Now it's almond milk.

Smoked salmon?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck
Sauerkraut?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sausages

----------


## CeltAngel

Yum

Salami

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Hot cross buns?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've been eating these alternate versions which replace the sultanas with chocolate. I can't abide sultanas.

Hard-boiled eggs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pork Chops

----------


## CeltAngel

I won't say yuk, but I'm not big on them.

Kebabs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cabbage?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's okay.

Carrots

----------


## cerulean

yes 

popcorn?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ooh yes.... Especially the savoury flavoured stuff.  ::o: 

Regular corn?

----------


## cerulean

yes but with butter and pepper 

apple pie?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yuck, I just don't have a taste for baked fruit at all.

Meat pie?

----------


## cerulean

yuck pies are meant to have fruit in them

pudding?

----------


## CeltAngel

A thousand times, yes!

Sundaes?

----------


## cerulean

Yes everyone loves those! 

liver?

----------


## CeltAngel

One liver is enough for me, even if it is a little battle-worn.

Gourmet cheese.... you know, the furry stuff?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beef stew?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yeah, I can go with it.

Haggis

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Goat's milk?

----------


## CeltAngel

Never tried it, tbh.

Wholemeal bread

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Oats?

----------


## CeltAngel

I can go with that.

Blueberries?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Strawberries?

----------


## CeltAngel

Love them.  ::): 

Bananas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cucumber? Says nothing.  ::):

----------


## CeltAngel

::o:   :: 

I actually do like the taste of cucumbers.  :Tongue: 

Eggplant?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Porridge?

----------


## CeltAngel

No thank you.

Spam.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Horse meat?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've never tried it and the idea seems rather abhorrent to me.

Asparagus.

----------


## Flavor

yum 

apples

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Crisps?

----------


## CeltAngel

Big yum.

Fried chicken

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Turkey?

----------


## Flavor

yum 

gravy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatballs

----------


## Cage

yuck

TV dinners?

----------


## Flavor

yuck 

fried rice?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yum.

Baked potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Corn?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yum.

Spare ribs?

----------


## SAgirl

yuck too greasy 

pizza?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Whatabix

----------


## CeltAngel

Is that like Weet-Bix? If so, I love it. Makes me think of childhood, the good parts anyway.

Cornbread?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had it

Ham?

----------


## CeltAngel

Love it.

Pork belly?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mars bar

----------


## CeltAngel

Love them.  ::): 

Irn Bru?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not bad

Ginger ale?

----------


## CeltAngel

Quite nice in small doses.

Coffee?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Madera cake?

----------


## CeltAngel

Never had it, but checking out a recipe online and it looks quite nice.

Hot cross buns?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Twix?

----------


## CeltAngel

Haven't had one in years, but they are quite lovely.

Licorice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Horrible stuff

Onions?

----------


## CeltAngel

Now there's a common food item that pops up in too many dishes that I detest.

Pavlova?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatloaf

----------


## CeltAngel

I like the singer, never had the food.

Hamburgers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Veggie burgers?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yum

Calamari?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Scotch Eggs?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've never had them.... Does it involve whisky?  :: 

Irish coffee?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Look them up. You will like them

Yuk

Brown bread?

----------


## CeltAngel

I'll have it if it's all I've got, but can't say I'm a fan.

Yoghurt?

----------


## Flavor

yum 

bread pudding?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't know what that is.

Deep-fried Mars bars?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cheese and onion crisps?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not my favourite flavour, but I'll take it.... Anything but salt and vinegar!

Cherries?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Plums

----------


## CeltAngel

Never tried them, actually.

Black forest cake

----------


## Cuchculan

Too rich

Mashed spuds?

----------


## Flavor

yum 

grilled cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nice

Fried Bread?

----------


## CeltAngel

That's something I've never heard of as such.

Vegemite.

----------


## Flavor

YUM 

Taco Bell?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've never had it. They existed here for about five minutes before shutting down. I do enjoy Mexican food though.

Popcorn?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck. Although I like popcorn chips. 

Kimchi?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hobnobs?

----------


## CeltAngel

Never had them, but I hear they taste great.

Chicken nuggets?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Curry and chips?

----------


## CeltAngel

Curry and chips? Seems like a strange combo to me.

Chicken and chips?

----------


## Cuchculan

OK

Bread and Jam

----------


## CeltAngel

As long as it's not apricot jam, I'm in. I mean, I don't mind apricot, but I LOVE my berries.

Herbal tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lamb chops?

----------


## Flavor

yuck

pizza?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's my favourite.  ::D: 

Lasagna?

----------


## Reno

yum 

Mac n' cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Milkshake?

----------


## CeCe

yum

hummus?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Beans

----------


## CeCe

yum 

baked potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Poached egg?

----------


## Relle

Yuk, not a huge fan off eggs of any kind lol

Calamari?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck
Cotton candy?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum only at the summer fair. Too sweet otherwise!

Ceviche.

----------


## CeCe

yuck 

apple pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Peas?

----------


## Flavor

yuck

turkey?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Sheep?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck
Apple sauce?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pineapple

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum

Ratatouille

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fried Mouse

----------


## Flavor

yuck

fried potatoes?

----------


## Total Eclipse

yum 

pot pies?

----------


## Lunaire

Yummm

Miso soup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## Flavor

yuck 

tomato soup

----------


## CeCe

yum 

oranges

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cream?

----------


## CeCe

yuck 

fried pickles?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Crisps?

----------


## CeCe

yum 

yogurt?

----------


## Cage

yum 

canned creamy corn?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese?

----------


## CeCe

yum 

coconuts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Crab apples?

----------


## CeCe

yuck

pears?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Peaches?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum
Pomelo?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it

Baked spuds?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum
Asparagus?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Blue cheese?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck
Lentils?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatloaf?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck. I’ll take lentiloaf

Jicama?

----------


## Cuchculan

You eat any normal food? LOL Never heard of it. 

Meatballs?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck! Prefer falafel. 
Who is to say what’s normal? Should I pick a boring answer?

Ok then how about potatoes.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL Every day. I am Irish after all. 

Mince?

----------


## Otherside

Potatoes then mince? Irish have a version of Mince and Tatties or something? 

Depends what type of mince. 

Kiwi fruit

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Brown bread?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum. Hard to go wrong with bread. 

Stuffed peppers?

----------


## CeCe

yum

sour dough?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apple pie?

----------


## Otherside

Yum. 

Pumpkin pie 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Rice pudding?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Rice crackers?

----------


## Cuchculan

not bad

Steak and kidney pie?

----------


## Lunaire

Never had it but yuck. 

Cashew butter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Green tea?

----------


## Cassie

> Yuk
> 
> Green tea?



Yuk 

Almond butter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese dip?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck
Fried tomatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Roast beef?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Mushy peas

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Jam tarts?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Kolaches?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of them LOL

Beans?

----------


## Otherside

Rest of the world eats more than potatoes, you know.  

Yuck. 

Sauerkraut? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## Otherside

Yuk 

Sweetcorn

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pears?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Pomegranite Juice?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Honeydew?

----------


## Otherside

Yum. 

Kiwi?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Coffee cakes?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Dolmas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Another mystery food

Tuna?

----------


## Wishie

Yuck 

sour bread?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Protein milk?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck

Brown rice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Oranges?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum!
Cranberries?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Steak and kidney pie?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yuck!

Mac and cheese with ketchup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Milkshake?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Udon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Onion?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum. Goes well with nearly anything

Beets?

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to like them. Not any more

Mustard?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum, goes well with salty food

Ketchup?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Brown Sause?

----------


## Lunaire

Not sure I’ve ever had it. Sounds good though. 

Biscuits and gravy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pineapple?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum

Takoyaki? (Japanese octopus balls)

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL No thank you

Cottage pie?

----------


## Lunaire

Never had. I like vegetable pot pies which seems to be similar though.

Mac and cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Pork pie?

----------


## Otherside

Yuk

Carbonara

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Cheese cake?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Custard

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum. Eat it every day. 

Green beans?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum, especially with lots of salt/garlic.

Fig bars?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Protein milk?

----------


## Lunaire

Yuck

Almond butter?

----------


## Cuchculan

In between. Not bad. 

Cream cheese?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum

Lychee

----------


## Lunaire

Yum. Love lychee juice 

Mango?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Fried onions?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum

Shrimp cocktail

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pancakes

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Waffles?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Apple tart?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Guava?

----------


## Cuchculan

Whistles and pretends he knows what that is. LOL. No

Mushrooms

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum

Roasted duck

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pot Noodles?

----------


## Otherside

Yuk 

Apple Juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Lemons?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum

French onion soup

----------


## Cuchculan

Sounds nice

Strawberries?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum! Who doesn’t love strawberries?

Tortillas

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum... would like to try tortilla soup.

New York steak cooked rare

----------


## TinyFlutter

Yum (Though eating red meat for me is rare)

Dark Chocolate

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince pies

----------


## Otherside

Yum (all the mincemeat and pies now cheap after Christmas, just bought a load for 50p each  ::D:  ) 

Banana milkshake

Why do we call it mincemeat anyway, it doesnt contain any meat

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Poached egg

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum... love eggs in all forms

Ice wine syrup

----------


## Cuchculan

Never tried it. 

Caramel?

----------


## Lunaire

Yum

Okra?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum!

Cobb salad?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mars bar?

----------


## Lunaire

Don’t remember what those taste like 

Falafel?

----------


## Cuchculan

No thanks

Onion rings

----------


## Relle

> No thanks
> 
> Onion rings



Yum!


Funnel cake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had one. 

Cheese cake?

----------


## Ironman

YUM!  I don't want to gain weight, though.

I cheesecake in the hand....leads to blubber on the can.

Seltzer water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of it. Fizzy water?

Shandy?

----------


## Ironman

Never heard of that either - seltzer water is fizzy water.  

limes

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham?

----------


## CeCe

yuck 

rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

hard boiled egg?

----------


## CeCe

yuck 

rice buns?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of them

Walnuts?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum, especially crumbled in oatmeal or in cookies.

Udon noodles?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of Udon. Noodles can be good. 

Mince pies?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Never tried. But I'll tentatively say yum.

Bannock (aboriginal deep fried bread)

----------


## Cuchculan

Sounds good. 

Mars Bar?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum 

Salsa Verde and tortilla chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Meatballs?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Porridge

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Pringles?

----------


## Otherside

Yum

Doritos?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yuck 

Oat milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Hard boiled eggs?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum

Beets?

----------


## Otherside

Yuk 

Hummus?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yum

Mussels with garlic butter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Fried egg?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

^You're a picky eater. And yum.

Chicken shawarma?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Cabbage?

----------


## Flavor

yum 

yams?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Mince?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yuck 

Grapefruit

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Ham/

----------


## CeCe

yuck 

jams?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yuck 

Chili oil

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuk

Protein milk?

----------

